# There's only one Creek that ain't dry...



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

And we're wadin in it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

*ssniiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffffffffff* Man I love a new thread smell!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And we're wadin in it!!!
> 
> 
> Good choice Miguel!
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

Hayyyyyyyyy yall.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2011)

Smells like a new car in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > And we're wadin in it!!!
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *ssniiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffffffffff* Man I love the smell of Les's armpits!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Smells like Cheech and Chongs car in here.



Fixed it fer ya'

Willie, the legend


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyyyyyyy yall.



Matty!!! 
How'd your bird shoot go yesterday?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>






Les Miles said:


>


yaknow, sometimes you menfolk can be down right gross.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yaknow, sometimes you menfolk can be down right gross.........



I haven't picked anything today  




except my fork up during b'fast.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I haven't picked anything today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I tweren't pointing any fingers at YOU "CoffeeKing"!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, time to make da relish!  Ya'll stay safe & I hope you all get rain today!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 4, 2011)

Howdy all...happy Sunday!   Spent yesterday in the shop doing some turning on the lathe!   Here's some of my latest work.  (shameless plug)     I hope everyone has a safe Labor Day weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...happy Sunday!   Spent yesterday in the shop doing some turning on the lathe!   Here's some of my latest work.  (shameless plug)     I hope everyone has a safe Labor Day weekend.



I see lots of plugs.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And we're wadin in it!!!



The last time I saw Willie in concert I bet he played Whiskey River 20 times! 

He was having a ball, played all the old songs, new songs and the songs he really loved he would play them again if he felt like it. 

Security came out on stage a little after midnite to try and drag him offstage but Willie got hold of the mic and asked the audience if we were ready to go home.

The screams of HECK NO, or something like that, kinda shook up the security guys and they lost their grip on Willie. He went right back to playing. You guessed it, "Whiskey River".

He played for about another 2 hours. I've never seen anything like it.

I read in the paper that he paid for the extra time he played out of his own pocket.

If anybody else remembers that show, it was a while back in the Omni. Well, maybe a pretty good while back since the Omni has been gone so long most folks don't remember it.


----------



## Self! (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...happy Sunday!   Spent yesterday in the shop doing some turning on the lathe!   Here's some of my latest work.  (shameless plug)     I hope everyone has a safe Labor Day weekend.






Give ya dolla for'em? 


Nice work! Let know if you ever venture into making crank baits.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...happy Sunday!   Spent yesterday in the shop doing some turning on the lathe!   Here's some of my latest work.  (shameless plug)     I hope everyone has a safe Labor Day weekend.



Those stoppers are a work of art BB


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Matty!!!
> How'd your bird shoot go yesterday?



Got a dozen, shot at about 40.  I'm ok with that.   We had a blast.  Lots of birds from 4-6pm.  I was just happy to be out there shooting and enjoying the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...happy Sunday!   Spent yesterday in the shop doing some turning on the lathe!   Here's some of my latest work.  (shameless plug)     I hope everyone has a safe Labor Day weekend.



WOW, just WOW. You do AMAZING WORK!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got a dozen, shot at about 40.  I'm ok with that.   We had a blast.  Lots of birds from 4-6pm.  I was just happy to be out there shooting and enjoying the day.



I was sitting on a little hill in the middle of a bush hogged corn/weed field. Had to let a lot of low birds float by because there were a lot of people surrounding us. I "pillow cased"( exploded) a few, made some long shots, missed some short shots, and spent more time trying to find dead birds than shooting. Brought home the limit and left a few "cripples" hiding in da bushes. Can't wait to do it again. Starting to wonder if i ought to forget a deer lease and join a dove club.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was sitting on a little hill in the middle of a bush hogged corn/weed field. Had to let a lot of low birds float by because there were a lot of people surrounding us. I "pillow cased"( exploded) a few, made some long shots, missed some short shots, and spent more time trying to find dead birds than shooting. Brought home the limit and left a few "cripples" hiding in da bushes. Can't wait to do it again. Starting to wonder if i ought to forget a deer lease and join a dove club.



i made a couple longggg shots as well (to my surprise) and def made a mess out a few as well.  They are so fast and nimble they will make ya look like a fool sometimes.  Sho are fun to shoot at though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i made a couple longggg shots as well (to my surprise) and def made a mess out a few as well.  They are so fast and nimble they will make ya look like a fool sometimes.  Sho are fun to shoot at though!



I need to get out to my shop and reload some more shells. I don't save any money, but i know exactly what i'm using. Nothing will screw up your aim more than having shells with different powder loads. I shot almost two boxes yesterday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I need to get out to my shop and reload some more shells. I don't save any money, but i know exactly what i'm using. Nothing will screw up your aim more than having shells with different powder loads. I shot almost two boxes yesterday.



I shot 64 shells.  Never claimed to be real good. Just getting back into the game so im a little rusty.  still fun though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I shot 64 shells.  Never claimed to be real good. Just getting back into the game so im a little rusty.  still fun though!



Love that Humpback!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I shot 64 shells.  Never claimed to be real good. Just getting back into the game so im a little rusty.  still fun though!





rhbama3 said:


> Love that Humpback!



And the Yeti cooler. You just can't hide big money...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was sitting on a little hill in the middle of a bush hogged corn/weed field. Had to let a lot of low birds float by because there were a lot of people surrounding us. I "pillow cased"( exploded) a few, made some long shots, missed some short shots, and spent more time trying to find dead birds than shooting. Brought home the limit and left a few "cripples" hiding in da bushes. Can't wait to do it again. Starting to wonder if i ought to forget a deer lease and join a dove club.





Wilkerson County, $320 for the whole season, including BBQ opening day.

My nephew (who can't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat) picked up 21 birds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wilkerson County, $320 for the whole season, including BBQ opening day.
> 
> My nephew (who can't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat) picked up 21 birds.



Thats a little too far. There are a couple of clubs around here. The problem is my schedule. I never know how long my work day will be, and i'm on call every third week. Just not sure its worth plopping down 3-500 dollars for something i may only get to do a few times. Gotta give it a good think....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I shot 64 shells.  Never claimed to be real good. Just getting back into the game so im a little rusty.  still fun though!



It was a fun day.  I think I shot somewhere around 85 shells to bring home 7 birds.  Not bad concidering I still had that stupid Turkey choke in the gun.   But I did pick a few of way on out there.
Now if the rain will hold off, I'll be back in the morning..


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

Dang looks like yall had a good time ... bet them birds are a pain in the butt to clean though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang looks like yall had a good time ... bet them birds are a pain in the butt to clean though.



Depends on how you do it. Some guys just skin and pull the breast. I actually like to wings, head, and feet off and pluck the birds. It takes longer but i love them things and dont waste any of it. I even keep the heart, gizzard, and liver to make giblet gravy with.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

NIc? Quack? Ya'll do me a favor............. tell your girls I'm fixing to process their very own batch of *hot* pear relish........... yeah, it DOES have a "bite"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

okay, i'm off to the workshop to reload shotgun shells for a couple of hours. Bubbette wants me to cook bream and bass for supper, so they are thawing out. See ya'll later!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Depends on how you do it. Some guys just skin and pull the breast. I actually like to wings, head, and feet off and pluck the birds. It takes longer but i love them things and dont waste any of it. I even keep the heart, gizzard, and liver to make giblet gravy with.



heart, gizzard, and liver are the best parts of any bird.

We've got a bunch of doves here around the house ... but i dont think the neighbors would appreciate me peppering their house/car/dog/kid ...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 4, 2011)

i killed 6 birds and shot a box of shells killed 2 this mornin shot 4 times


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2011)

WHOA...a porter was the wrong choice for my first beer after being pregnant for a million years... 

Also, I HATE cleaning doves!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

slip said:


> heart, gizzard, and liver are the best parts of any bird.
> 
> We've got a bunch of doves here around the house ... but i dont think the neighbors would appreciate me peppering their house/car/dog/kid ...


Yessir! I save the heart and gizzard out of most birds i shoot. Duck gizzards are my favorite!
You oughta see if that WMA close to you has any dove fields. 


Seth carter said:


> i killed 6 birds and shot a box of shells killed 2 this mornin shot 4 times


were they flying or sitting when you shot them? 
50% on Doves ain't too shabby, Seth! Good job!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, i knocked out 8 boxes of reloads in an hour and a half. Man, there is few things better than sitting in a workshop, radio on country music, and cranking out shotgun shells while the rain pours!
Time to cook fish....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> WHOA...a porter was the wrong choice for my first beer after being pregnant for a million years...
> 
> Also, I HATE cleaning doves!


I got some Sam Adams Ocktoberfest up here if you want one..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got some Sam Adams Ocktoberfest up here if you want one..



and i'll be happy to clean the doves for you!















As long as i can keep them afterwards.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 4, 2011)

but now the whiskey aint workin anymore. word of advise dont ever play a game of 4 dot twista with quack and hes not just bein hospitable when he says visitors go 1st. I think his spinner is rigged i didnt know there was a thing where you place both hands and both feet on an all blue board at the same time


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

Dang fighters keep flying over (from the speed way, i guess) but the clouds are to low to see them.

Glad those guys are on our side though, sounds skeery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NIc? Quack? Ya'll do me a favor............. tell your girls I'm fixing to process their very own batch of *hot* pear relish........... yeah, it DOES have a "bite"!




I`ll tell her! She`s gonna love it. Thanks Keebs!  



slip said:


> heart, gizzard, and liver are the best parts of any bird.
> 
> We've got a bunch of doves here around the house ... but i dont think the neighbors would appreciate me peppering their house/car/dog/kid ...




The heart is one thing I won`t eat out of anything. Just won`t do it. And I can`t explain why.  


Now, there`s some folks I could cut their heart out, and feed to the gators though.


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang fighters keep flying over (from the speed way, i guess) but the clouds are to low to see them.
> 
> Glad those guys are on our side though, sounds skeery.



They keep flying by over here too.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The heart is one thing I won`t eat out of anything. Just won`t do it. And I can`t explain why.
> 
> 
> Now, there`s some folks I could cut their heart out, and feed to the gators though.



I can respect that.

personally, i eat the heart of everything i kill, unless it got shot. I like to just boil them with a little salt.

And there are some folks i would also like to rip their hearts out, but i probably wouldnt eat it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2011)

The creek is awful quiet tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The creek is awful quiet tonight.


Watchin deadliest warrior with the kid, fixin to get my regular night time snack of a bowl of cereal w/ milk..


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The creek is awful quiet tonight.



No need to be in the creek when its raining.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> No need to be in the creek when its raining.



Just do not be looking up in the air like a turkey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The creek is awful quiet tonight.



Thats because the forum speed is sooooooo slow!! 
Fried bream, french fries, and broccoli with cheese was a most excellent supper!


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just do not be looking up in the air like a turkey.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats because the forum speed is sooooooo slow!!
> Fried bream, french fries, and broccoli with cheese was a most excellent supper!


Any left overs?


david w. said:


>



I had to learn the hard way


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I had to learn the hard way


 Hey gator man!!!!!  Where's da pics????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any left overs?
> 
> 
> I had to learn the hard way


AJ! 
I think theres 4 left, but Bubbette is kinda eyeing them right now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey gator man!!!!!  Where's da pics????????


Look below 
He is 10 and half





Inches



rhbama3 said:


> AJ!
> I think theres 4 left, but Bubbette is kinda eyeing them right now.



I better head your way quick


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats because the forum speed is sooooooo slow!!
> Fried bream, french fries, and broccoli with cheese was a most excellent supper!



It is extremely slow.

Your vittles sound better than mine. We had a grilled chicken salad. Trying to lose a few extra pounds that crept up on me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It is extremely slow.
> 
> Your vittles sound better than mine. We had a grilled chicken salad. Trying to lose a few extra pounds that crept up on me.



Turkey season is the only time of the year i actually lose weight. The rest of the year is spent gaining it back.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Howdy Gentlemen!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 4, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Gentlemen!



Hello DJ  










Time to grabs some grub, catch all in a bit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look below
> He is 10 and half
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord, Ima gonna kill Al!!!



deerehauler said:


> Howdy Gentlemen!


*AH-Hem* look again, sweetcheeks!

Oh man, Miami neighbors brought supper.......... grilled chicken, ribs, rice & beans......... and that man can GRILL!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello DJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey and hurray back!




Keebs said:


> Good Lord, Ima gonna kill Al!!!
> 
> 
> *AH-Hem* look again, sweetcheeks!
> ...




WHoops let me restate that. Hello Gentlemen and Lovely young Lady


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Hey and hurray back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're just being just down right funny!
HOw's your mini-me doing??  Sure do miss seeing you around!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now you're just being just down right funny!
> HOw's your mini-me doing??  Sure do miss seeing you around!



I sure miss being around! I think things are slowing down around here and work so maybe seeing me a little more now!

 He is doing good hard to believe that little guy is gonna be 4 next month


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

evening DH!
I thought you only came out after midnight? 

Keebs, sounds like you got a mighty fine neighbor!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

Wooooo doggie... Now whad'a we have here...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening DH!
> I thought you only came out after midnight?
> 
> Keebs, sounds like you got a mighty fine neighbor!


Honey, I do, I really do............ sure wish they didn't have such a drive to come up, I have "cart-blanch" hunting whether they're here or not & they feed me too, can't beat that!



BBQBOSS said:


> Wooooo doggie... Now whad'a we have here...


I dunno, you tell me.............


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening DH!
> I thought you only came out after midnight?
> 
> Keebs, sounds like you got a mighty fine neighbor!



I snuck out of my cage


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I sure miss being around! I think things are slowing down around here and work so maybe seeing me a little more now!
> 
> He is doing good hard to believe that little guy is gonna be 4 next month


That'd be nice!  Lord have mercy, he's gonna be grown & gone 'for ya know it, you know that doncha?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I do, I really do............ sure wish they didn't have such a drive to come up, I have "cart-blanch" hunting whether they're here or not & they feed me too, can't beat that!
> 
> 
> I dunno, you tell me.............



You got a real bad badboy on your hands tonight... Baby.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You got a real bad badboy on your hands tonight... Baby.


 Yeah?  I'm getting *Wiser*,,,,,,,,,,,,how 'bout you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wooooo doggie... Now whad'a we have here...



just chatting with the babes and bro's, Matty!
Hoping the rains hold off for a possible dove shoot tomorrow. Not sure where Irwinville is, but i'll go if the phone rings. 
Ya'll got Mark Richt's head on a stick yet? seems to be the only topic in the Sports forum today.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'd be nice!  Lord have mercy, he's gonna be grown & gone 'for ya know it, you know that doncha?



Yeah thats scary


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah?  I'm getting *Wiser*,,,,,,,,,,,,how 'bout you?



Im blasted!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just chatting with the babes and bro's, Matty!
> Hoping the rains hold off for a possible dove shoot tomorrow. Not sure where Irwinville is, but i'll go if the phone rings.
> Ya'll got Mark Richt's head on a stick yet? seems to be the only topic in the Sports forum today.



I stay out of there. Im on borrowed time here as it is.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

Bama- i would to go in one of the "safe rooms" and talk trash. I might banded.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Evening Idjits 

Like my new signature?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening Idjits
> 
> Like my new signature?



Evening...

 Wait a min who you calling a idgit


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> No need to be in the creek when its raining.



That is one butt ugly avatar David!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey ya'll

My gal ain't feelin good
I'm tared
hungry (got food just ain't ate)
there's a good thread happening in the deer huntin' section

And I had a fellow forum member (In GA.) give me a call and give me some insight on the situation at hand. I love my American Bro's and Sistas'. Rock on


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I stay out of there. Im on borrowed time here as it is.



Ain't that the truth!~


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That is one butt ugly avatar David!



NO need to tell me.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Evening...
> 
> Wait a min who you calling a idgit



They know who they are.... the usual suspects. 

Yall have a good one in here. I got get up early and blast more geese out of the rain in the morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> NO need to tell me.



Hey David W...










































That sho is a nice avatar you got!


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey David W...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhhhh hush.

Go eat your corndog.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just chatting with the babes and bro's, Matty!
> Hoping the rains hold off for a possible dove shoot tomorrow. Not sure where Irwinville is, but i'll go if the phone rings.
> Ya'll got Mark Richt's head on a stick yet? seems to be the only topic in the Sports forum today.


 Need DIRECTIONS??????? ~totally rolling eyes at you~!



BBQBOSS said:


> Im blasted!


 annnndd that's new how??? 



deerehauler said:


> Evening...
> 
> Wait a min who you calling a idgit


himself, pay him NO mind.........


Lukikus2 said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> My gal ain't feelin good
> I'm tared
> ...


uuuuhhh, so am I, me too, really?  link???  and insight on "which" situation? man, you have GOT to get better at details!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, so am I, me too, really?  link???  and insight on "which" situation? man, you have GOT to get better at details!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ain't that the truth!~



Oh shettt up!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like it might be a mighty fine night. I got to Drivel a bit and may get to run the loader tonight to!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

night ya'll!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!



Have a good one!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Looks like it might be a mighty fine night. I got to Drivel a bit and may get to run the loader tonight to!


 You got plans to hog hunt down this way this year?


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

*In my best slingblade voice*

Yep ... shore is dead in here ... Mmhmm ...


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

French fried po-taters ... Mmhmm ...


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got plans to hog hunt down this way this year?



Not at this time I did a hunting trip in Tennessee this year. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=641282

I also drew for WMA hunt at Joe Kurz right down the road from my house!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh the annual change the avatar season is upon us.  :banging he

How about a hot cup of coffee to warm you up and get you going this Monday that isn't like most Mondays?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Mernin GW Coffeemeister.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin GW Coffeemeister.



Good day MC.  A serious band of rain just moved through.  The first of many I hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good day MC.  A serious band of rain just moved through.  The first of many I hope.


You got lucky, just drizzle here. I think I'm gonna go turn my lawn sprinklers on, wash and wax my truck then do the same to my wifes car. Maybe that'll change my luck..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got lucky, just drizzle here. I think I'm gonna go turn my lawn sprinklers on, wash and wax my truck then do the same to my wifes car. Maybe that'll change my luck..



Yeah we have been shortchanged here as well. Maybe later.

Hey Messican...did you see the offer of a place for YPG?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah we have been shortchanged here as well. Maybe later.
> 
> Hey Messican...did you see the offer of a place for YPG?


Yeah, just commented on it.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 5, 2011)

Front wheel bearings on the Tahoe, brakes on the car. Washed both of them to prime the rain. Ain't none.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

looks like the alabama state line is stopping all the rain from getting into Sowega. 
I shoulda got up and gone dove hunting this morning, but i just knew we'd be having heavy rain. NOT. 
sigh.... where's my coffee?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 5, 2011)

Robert. what made you change the electrical switches in your house?  Mine are starting to delay when you flip them on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Robert. what made you change the electrical switches in your house?  Mine are starting to delay when you flip them on.



Well, in my case, we repainted the entire house. The ivory switches and plates didn't look good so we switched to white. I did find several loose wires on the switches when i changed them out. Not good. 
Are all your switches delayed or just certain ones?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, in my case, we repainted the entire house. The ivory switches and plates didn't look good so we switched to white. I did find several loose wires on the switches when i changed them out. Not good.
> Are all your switches delayed or just certain ones?




Just a couple. I need to get in there and see if I've got some loose wires also. I just HATE electrical.

I remember you saying you thought you saw Jesus a couple of times. Not that that's a bad thing, but just alittle to early for me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Just a couple. I need to get in there and see if I've got some loose wires also. I just HATE electrical.
> 
> I remember you saying you thought you saw Jesus a couple of times. Not that that's a bad thing, but just alittle to early for me!



I did. Whoever wired the house put different circuits on the same wall on a couple of rooms. They tricked me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Just a couple. I need to get in there and see if I've got some loose wires also. I just HATE electrical.
> 
> I remember you saying you thought you saw Jesus a couple of times. Not that that's a bad thing, but just alittle to early for me!


Rob has to go buy hair relaxer after every episode of foolin with electrical stuff, otherwise he'd have a nice fro'..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rob has to go buy hair relaxer after every episode of foolin with electrical stuff, otherwise he'd have a nice fro'..



Yep. It makes my hair shiny and manageable.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 5, 2011)

Anybody know if Quack rode in the limo?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Anybody know if Quack rode in the limo?


I imagine that not even Quack knows the answer to that one..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Anybody know if Quack rode in the limo?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I imagine that not even Quack knows the answer to that one..





Nope, didn't go, shot doves instead, no rain here.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, didn't go, shot doves instead, no rain here.



No rain there,my swamp dries up and I have more land to hunt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, didn't go, shot doves instead, no rain here.



I'm seriously considering going out to Chickasawhatchee WMA this afternoon and see if there are any birds left after the quota shoot this past Saturday. I wanna kill sumpin'......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 5, 2011)

It's so dry here,been a slow steady rain/drizzle since yesterday and no run off.Ground is soaking it all in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

I really need to be on the tractor bushhogging, just can't get motivated . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really need to be on the tractor bushhogging, just can't get motivated . . .


Slacker..


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really need to be on the tractor bushhogging, just can't get motivated . . .



Free beer if ya do it.....


----------



## Buck (Sep 5, 2011)

Jeff, were you at the NP game Friday night?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

well... my voodoo uck continues. As soon as i started getting stuff together, the clouds rolled in and broiught 20 -30mph wind gusts. Weather clock just alarmed that a tornado watch is now in effect for Lee and Dougherty counties. 
Guess i'm staying home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..




That didn't do it . . .





david w. said:


> Free beer if ya do it.....




Neither did that . . .




Buck said:


> Jeff, were you at the NP game Friday night?






Hiya Glenn !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang rain ran me and Redneck Maguiver out of Waco at about 9 this morning....  Now i have the "no dove hunting" blues.


----------



## Buck (Sep 5, 2011)

Doin good Mill.  Trying to learn a new phone and right now it,
's winning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

Buck said:


> Doin good Mill.  Trying to learn a new phone and right now it,
> 's winning.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2011)

ok, tornado alerts, lemme hear from you folks up there!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 5, 2011)

hate to see that y'all ain't had much rain. I assure you, i've had more than my fair share (see my other thread) 

anyways, how is everybody?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, tornado alerts, lemme hear from you folks up there!




What, where ???




Kendallbearden said:


> hate to see that y'all ain't had much rain. I assure you, i've had more than my fair share (see my other thread)
> 
> anyways, how is everybody?






We haven't got sqawt for rain, but it's looking a lil hairy outside now!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, tornado alerts, lemme hear from you folks up there!



JUST missed one. There was one that literally followed us out of Heard county. I was at my club doing some work (unaware of the weather). The storm followed us from heard county, past plant yates, and through Whitesburg. I don't know if there were any confirmed twisters or not. It's a good thing we left the club when we did. We were only about 10 miles ahead of the storm when we left.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What, where ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See above post. 

Apparently there was a tornado warning issued for paulding earlier too. The storm didn't miss my house by too much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> See above post.
> 
> Apparently there was a tornado warning issued for paulding earlier too. The storm didn't miss my house by too much.


Don't look now, there's more coming..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't look now, there's more coming..





I've got a nice big red blob on the radar right over my house now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

Rained 17 drops here . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rained 17 drops here . . .



well, at least you got reminded what rain looks like


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang TV is getting ate up with weather warnings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

cable is out, winds blowing 30+, blinding rain, tree limbs down in the back yard. It's getting bad here, folks..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2011)

other half of the oak that fell last year about this time just went down BUT  no damage, unless you count my garden, that I was pulling up anyway! Didn't hit ANY fence, building, animal or anything!!  Thank YOU Jesus!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

Robert, take a look at the pictures I posted on the weather thread.

Keebs, glad ya`ll are okay.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> other half of the oak that fell last year about this time just went down BUT  no damage, unless you count my garden, that I was pulling up anyway! Didn't hit ANY fence, building, animal or anything!!  Thank YOU Jesus!!!



Hey Keebs
we aint hardly got enough rain here to wet the car down good.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rained 17 drops here . . .



guess not tilling and planting this weekend was a good decision on my part huh Mill?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, take a look at the pictures I posted on the weather thread.
> 
> Keebs, glad ya`ll are okay.



will do, Nic. Cable is still out but the storm left as fast as it hit. Not raining here anymore and no wind now.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Howdy Nic 

Howdy Bama


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

How you doin`, Tommy? Stayin` dry?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, take a look at the pictures I posted on the weather thread.
> 
> Keebs, glad ya`ll are okay.


 I"ve weaved my way in & rescued more of my bell peppers, but the wind is up & it's drizzling now.......



killa86 said:


> Hey Keebs
> we aint hardly got enough rain here to wet the car down good.


I'll take anything I can at this point, but I sure don't like the looks of these clouds nor the wind!


----------



## killa86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doin`, Tommy? Stayin` dry?



wow i was till about 2 minutes ago its flat out floodin now. How bout u Nic looks like some ugly pics u took I think its on us now hopefully its just rain.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Evening folks,  Yall try and keep ya heads above water, ya hear.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I"ve weaved my way in & rescued more of my bell peppers, but the wind is up & it's drizzling now.......
> 
> 
> I'll take anything I can at this point, but I sure don't like the looks of these clouds nor the wind!



we just had a gulleywasher show up all at once.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally gettin' the rain here. Raining buckets here. Hope that is all we get. Don't need the rough stuff.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 5, 2011)

killa86 said:


> we just had a gulleywasher show up all at once.



Killa, 
You are near my neck of the woods. It is raining hard finally in Jefferson.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

had a couple frog stranglers and fairly constant drizzle otherwise for a couple hours.  0.8 inches and counting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2011)

sup bama?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> sup bama?



The wimmens in my house are watching H E double  hockey sticks Kitchen. I'm in the bedroom watching foobaw and surfin the net while the thunder rolls.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2011)

cool...  that tornado up here was within 4 miles of my house and all it did here was rain a little with winds of about 5-10mph.  Kinda strange.  I thought it would have been worse.  I dodged another one...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

Everybody doin' ok? Crazy weather out there! Glad we got some rain though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> cool...  that tornado up here was within 4 miles of my house and all it did here was rain a little with winds of about 5-10mph.  Kinda strange.  I thought it would have been worse.  I dodged another one...





Sugar Plum said:


> Everybody doin' ok? Crazy weather out there! Glad we got some rain though!



Glad ya'll are okay. We still have showers and lightning, but the winds seem to have died down. 
Gotta get some stuff done. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad ya'll are okay. We still have showers and lightning, but the winds seem to have died down.
> Gotta get some stuff done. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2011)

Whasup folks!!!..........Back in from an entertaining weekend, at the lake


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks!!!..........Back in from an entertaining weekend, at the lake



Howdy Mitch!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy Mitch!


Hey Sugar Plum!!..........Ya'll have any success on the bird field this weekend??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Sugar Plum!!..........Ya'll have any success on the bird field this weekend??



We got a couple, but didn't stay out long. I don't like hot weather. Now if it was cool like today, but without all the rain, I mighta done better


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> We got a couple, but didn't stay out long. I don't like hot weather. Now if it was cool like today, but without all the rain, I mighta done better


Saturday would have been a tough day to spend on a birdfield!!...........When we went through Milledgeville Saturday afternoon the bank thermometers were reading 98 degrees!!

Nothing like a cold Adult Beverage after time out in the hot sun though!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Saturday would have been a tough day to spend on a birdfield!!...........When we went through Milledgeville Saturday afternoon the bank thermometers were reading 98 degrees!!
> 
> Nothing like a cold Adult Beverage after time out in the hot sun though!!



yeah my head got a little crispy out there.  i felt like poo poo after sitting out there for 7 hours...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah my head got a little crispy out there.  i felt like poo poo after sitting out there for 7 hours...


Sounds like Ya'll were on a good shoot!!..... Especially later on in the afternoon


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like Ya'll were on a good shoot!!..... Especially later on in the afternoon



yeah they flew like crazy from about 4-530.  It was fun.  i couldnt load my gun fast enough.  i was just having fun blasting away! 

Then i got home and got blasted.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2011)

Another work week starts for many.  ?Free refills?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another work week starts for many.  ?Free refills?



gettin an early start, ain't ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> gettin an early start, ain't ya?



yeap.  woke up three times in an hour and said feet meet floor.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning folks....Gonna be a good week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....Gonna be a good week


Mernin Mike, GW, KB, I sure hope it's a good week. I'm due for a change in luck..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2011)

Mornin' folks.  Had a pretty good weekend even with all the rain.  Now to figure out what to do with the rest of my week off.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another work week starts for many.  ?Free refills?


 Mornin, CoffeeKing!



Kendallbearden said:


> gettin an early start, ain't ya?


 I don't know HOW he does it!


jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....Gonna be a good week


Hiya Mike!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike, GW, KB, I sure hope it's a good week. I'm due for a change in luck..


 Mornin shuggums!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mornin' folks.  Had a pretty good weekend even with all the rain.  Now to figure out what to do with the rest of my week off.


 Hey RM!  Short week for me too, 3 Day work week, off early Thur., gonna take Mama on a short trip out of town.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2011)

goooood mornin yall


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning Keeps.  A road trip sounds good.  Was thinking the same thing later on this week.  Will watch this weather and if the way clears a touch, thinking about a north trip on the bike.  North thru Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana over to Illinois and back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mornin everybody , hope all had a good weekend. On a serious note with deerseason right on us be careful, just heard a coworker and friend fell 22 ft yesterday and is in the hospital. A cracked vertabrae(spelling?) waiting on a doc to say if surgery is needed or not , lucky to still be here. Prayers wouldnt hurt, thanks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> goooood mornin yall


 Mornin!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Keeps.  A road trip sounds good.  Was thinking the same thing later on this week.  Will watch this weather and if the way clears a touch, thinking about a north trip on the bike.  North thru Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana over to Illinois and back.


 Oh yeah and the cooler temps, great idea!  I'll be heading south, south east, coast bound!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin everybody , hope all had a good weekend. On a serious note with deerseason right on us be careful, just heard a coworker and friend fell 22 ft yesterday and is in the hospital. A cracked vertabrae(spelling?) waiting on a doc to say if surgery is needed or not , lucky to still be here. Prayers wouldnt hurt, thanks


 Another reason I mainly hunt on the ground!  your friend recovers quick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the cooler temps, great idea!  I'll be heading south, south east, coast bound!
> ...



 Coast bound 3 day week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Somebody forgot to pick up the doughnuts..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Coast bound 3 day week


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody forgot to pick up the doughnuts..


 I'll be right back!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody forgot to pick up the doughnuts..


 am I forgiven????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> am I forgiven????


I'll take a dozen of each. As soon as you deliver them to me we'll talk about the forgiving stuff...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take a dozen of each. As soon as you deliver them to me we'll talk about the forgiving stuff...


 I thought you were coming down to cut your fire wood.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take a dozen of each. As soon as you deliver them to me we'll talk about the forgiving stuff...



In a sharing mood?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> In a sharing mood?



Sure, Keebs will drive them to your place, then you'll drive them to mine, then we'll talk about the forgiving and sharing thingy...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> In a sharing mood?


Sugar Plum, he "used" to go by the name of "60 Grit".......... what do you think??????? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, Keebs will drive them to your place, then you'll drive them to mine, then we'll talk about the forgiving and sharing thingy...


  you just ain't gonna budge today, huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike, GW, KB, I sure hope it's a good week. I'm due for a change in luck..



Hope it does get better...For me Wife is out of town until Saturday....It's gonna be a good week....



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mornin' folks.  Had a pretty good weekend even with all the rain.  Now to figure out what to do with the rest of my week off.



Morning Kim



Keebs said:


> Mornin, CoffeeKing!
> 
> 
> I don't know HOW he does it!
> ...



Morning Keebs...have fun on the trip!!



blood on the ground said:


> goooood mornin yall



Morning



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin everybody , hope all had a good weekend. On a serious note with deerseason right on us be careful, just heard a coworker and friend fell 22 ft yesterday and is in the hospital. A cracked vertabrae(spelling?) waiting on a doc to say if surgery is needed or not , lucky to still be here. Prayers wouldnt hurt, thanks



Morning...Prayers for your coworker...Happens every year when folks don't where a safety harness


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> In a sharing mood?


mornin sugar


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, Keebs will drive them to your place, then you'll drive them to mine, then we'll talk about the forgiving and sharing thingy...



morning miguel


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, Keebs will drive them to your place, then you'll drive them to mine, then we'll talk about the forgiving and sharing thingy...



Sheesh! Short work week isn't putting you in a jolly spirit at all, is it? 



Keebs said:


> Sugar Plum, he "used" to go by the name of "60 Grit".......... what do you think???????
> 
> 
> you just ain't gonna budge today, huh?



 

Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sugar Plum, he "used" to go by the name of "60 Grit".......... what do you think???????
> 
> 
> you just ain't gonna budge today, huh?



Looks like I'm gonna have to go get my own doughnuts, by the time you women get done talkin this one out those you've got will have fuzz growin on them.

Women, living proof that God does have a sense of humor..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sugar Plum, he "used" to go by the name of "60 Grit".......... what do you think???????
> 
> 
> you just ain't gonna budge today, huh?



Oh , by the way , the "9" are down to seven  The  mama smothered two last night during the storms


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hope it does get better...For me Wife is out of town until Saturday....It's gonna be a good week....
> Morning Keebs...have fun on the trip!!



 Bet ya still got a "honey-do list" though, huh? 
Thanks!



Sugar Plum said:


> Sheesh! Short work week isn't putting you in a jolly spirit at all, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to go get my own doughnuts, by the time you women get done talkin this one out those you've got will have fuzz growin on them.
> 
> Women, living proof that God does have a sense of humor..









 ooohhh reaaallyyyy................... 


mudracing101 said:


> Oh , by the way , the "9" are down to seven  The  mama smothered two last night during the storms


 aaawwwmmmmaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to go get my own doughnuts, by the time you women get done talkin this one out those you've got will have fuzz growin on them.
> 
> Women, living proof that God does have a sense of humor..



 



mudracing101 said:


> Oh , by the way , the "9" are down to seven  The  mama smothered two last night during the storms



Puppies?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ooohhh reaaallyyyy...................
> 
> !


Bring that bat on up here, and while you're at it, grab those doughnuts...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bet ya still got a "honey-do list" though, huh?
> Thanks!



I did replace the bathroom door.Only thing on her list..I try and keep up so when I do get a break it is a real break.....Now if the wind would quiet down I wanna cut down the pine trees in the back yard..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Puppies?


 yeah, boxer puppies........ 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bring that bat on up here, and while you're at it, grab those doughnuts...





jmfauver said:


> I did replace the bathroom door.Only thing on her list..I try and keep up so when I do get a break it is a real break.....Now if the wind would quiet down I wanna cut down the pine trees in the back yard..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Did Sugar Plum say something about puppies??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Good mornin`, friends and family. Survived the bad weather, got 2 6/10ths inches of rain, the garden is ready for winter plantin`, everthing`s lookin` good for the upcomin` huntin` season, what little gear I use is ready, blades considerable sharp, both trucks and boat in good shape, and my knee hurts.

Life is good! Hope ya`ll are all well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, friends and family. Survived the bad weather, got 2 6/10ths inches of rain, the garden is ready for winter plantin`, everthing`s lookin` good for the upcomin` huntin` season, what little gear I use is ready, blades considerable sharp, both trucks and boat in good shape, and my knee hurts.
> 
> Life is good! Hope ya`ll are all well.


I smell fish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did the Dr. put you on a new pain pill or sumpin?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did Sugar Plum say something about puppies??






Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, friends and family. Survived the bad weather, got 2 6/10ths inches of rain, the garden is ready for winter plantin`, everthing`s lookin` good for the upcomin` huntin` season, what little gear I use is ready, blades considerable sharp, both trucks and boat in good shape, and my knee hurts.
> 
> Life is good! Hope ya`ll are all well.


 turn your cell phone on and see if you got a message............ if not, let me know.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> turn your cell phone on and see if you got a message............ if not, let me know.............



  Lookin` at it now. Is that the big red oak?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, and Keebs?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> turn your cell phone on and see if you got a message............ if not, let me know.............



I was over your way Sunday night, Good rain right at dark. I was grillin at the mud track


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lookin` at it now. Is that the big red oak?


yep......


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, and Keebs?





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs???


yes dear?


mudracing101 said:


> I was over your way Sunday night, Good rain right at dark. I was grillin at the mud track


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes dear?








CHANGE   THAT   EVERLASTIN`    AVATAR !!!


Evertime I see it, I have the irresistable urge to throw a knife at it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> C H A N GE     T H AT   E V E R L A S T I N`    A V A T A R !!!
> 
> 
> Evertime I see it, I have the irresistable urge to throw a kinfe at it!!!


 go ahead, chunk a knife at it............ I dare ya...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> go ahead, chunk a knife at it............ I dare ya...........



You may not want to have him pick out your next one


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


   



jmfauver said:


> You may not want to have him pick out your next one


 eh, he can pick it out, but I know how to change them!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> eh, he can pick it out, but I know how to change them!



If you have the option to change it....


And for the record I like it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If you have the option to change it....
> 
> 
> And for the record I like it


  don't be givin him any idea's!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't be givin him any idea's!!



Thats alot better avatar


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

lunch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats alot better avatar





Sure is! I love cats.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats alot better avatar






mudracing101 said:


> lunch !!!!!!!!!


Black beans & rice & barbq'd cheekun, compliments of my neighbors!



Nicodemus said:


> Sure is! I love cats.


 then why don't you have any?


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good weekend 



Nicodemus said:


> CHANGE   THAT   EVERLASTIN`    AVATAR !!!
> 
> 
> Evertime I see it, I have the irresistable urge to throw a knife at it!!!



How many monitors have your broke...fess up


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend
> 
> 
> 
> How many monitors have your broke...fess up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Black beans & rice & barbq'd cheekun, compliments of my neighbors!
> 
> 
> then why don't you have any?



I think I could nail that avatar from 100yds with iron sights and one of my .22's...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I could nail that avatar from 100yds with iron sights and one of my .22's...


 WHICH side of da bed did you get out of today?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2011)

mmmmmmm deer roast with rice and gravy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

keebs said:


> Which side of da bed did you get out of today?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I could nail that avatar from 100yds with iron sights and one of my .22's...



you do no they tast like chicken right


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> you do no they tast like chicken right


Stringy tough chicken, but yes, just like chicken..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 620254



ssccchhhooot um sssccchhhoot um


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 620254



Boy them are some nice iron sights


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did Sugar Plum say something about puppies??







Keebs said:


> WHICH side of da bed did you get out of today?!?!



No kiddin'! 

Also, I like the new avatar Keebs. MUCH less creepy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Boy them are some nice iron sights


That's the small scope, it's made of iron..
The biggun is made from luminum...
I call it my luminum sights..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> !



Good thing my survival wasn't dependent on you womenz timely responses to posts or timely delivery of da' doughnuts...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> you do no they tast like chicken right






Veal. Trust me...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey, where's Quack? I need to buy a wheelbarrow and I heard he might know a thing or two about 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 620254


 You are Just NOT NICE today!!



blood on the ground said:


> you do no they tast like chicken right


the strays do, but the pet ones don't, they naasssty!


Sugar Plum said:


> No kiddin'!
> 
> Also, I like the new avatar Keebs. MUCH less creepy!


 good thing you spoke up, I was gonna change it back on account of MC's "attitude"!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Veal. Trust me...


I'll trust you to have a word wiff your Messican here today!


Sugar Plum said:


> Hey, where's Quack? I need to buy a wheelbarrow and I heard he might know a thing or two about 'em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You are Just NOT NICE today!!
> 
> 
> the strays do, but the pet ones don't, they naasssty!
> ...



My attitude is fine. This cool weather has me feelin kinda frisky.

*NOW WHERE'S MY DADGUM DOUGHTNUTS!!!???!!!???*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr . . . last day off work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll trust you to have a word wiff your Messican here today!




Why??? The only thing I would change that he has done, is instead of puttin` the crosshairs where he did center of the chest, I would put them right in its nose...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Why??? The only thing I would change that he has done, is instead of puttin` the crosshairs where he did center of the chest, I would put them right in its nose...


I've shot em' in da' head before. They don't die near as quick as you would think with that shot...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My attitude is fine. This cool weather has me feelin kinda frisky.
> 
> *NOW WHERE'S MY DADGUM DOUGHTNUTS!!!???!!!???*


_*Where The Sun Don't Shine, THAT'S WHERE!*_



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . . last day off work.





Nicodemus said:


> Why??? The only thing I would change that he has done, is instead of puttin` the crosshairs where he did center of the chest, I would put them right in its nose...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*Where The Sun Don't Shine, THAT'S WHERE!*_



See,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I told you they'd be growin fuzz before you ever got them to me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I told you they'd be growin fuzz before you ever got them to me!!








I just ruuurrnt my screen!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I told you they'd be growin fuzz before you ever got them to me!!


  



Nicodemus said:


> I just ruuurrnt my screen!


 serves ya rite!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*Where The Sun Don't Shine, THAT'S WHERE!*_



Here kitty,kitty,kitty,   kitty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> serves ya rite!



That looks like Garfield having a bad day!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Here kitty,kitty,kitty,   kitty





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That looks like Garfield having a bad day!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Nic!!! Is this better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



you eyeballin me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic!!! Is this better?
> 
> View attachment 620271






Yep, that's it !!!  Now just squeaze it off . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's it !!!  Now just squeaze it off . . .



It's a little tougher when they're sail cats...

http://www.richsalter.btinternet.co.uk/cks1/index.html


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you eyeballin me


 why yes, yes I am................  QUIT that!!!!!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's it !!!  Now just squeaze it off . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little tougher when they're sail cats...
> 
> http://www.richsalter.btinternet.co.uk/cks1/index.html


 That was FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey, where's Quack? I need to buy a wheelbarrow and I heard he might know a thing or two about 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic!!! Is this better?
> 
> View attachment 620271







Puuurfect!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Puuurfect!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


I won't eat a badger, that one's safe..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I won't eat a badger, that one's safe..





They make a beautiful shoulder pouch though. I made this one for The Redhead.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I won't eat a badger, that one's safe..


 I'll be sure to pass the word................


Nicodemus said:


> They make a beautiful shoulder pouch though. I made this one for The Redhead.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Where is everyone??


I have no earthly idea.................   You'd think it was a work day or some............. oh, never mind................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright, its that time , lets go , Beer and bonfire tonight


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, its that time , lets go , Beer and bonfire tonight


 What time did you say????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What time did you say????



As soon as you get there, come on


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, it feels sooo good out there!!!
The gnats are absent also!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> As soon as you get there, come on


 



rhbama3 said:


> Man, it feels sooo good out there!!!
> _*The gnats are absent also*_!


Halla-Freakin-Luya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Well, don't let the door hit ya in da booty!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2011)

Feels like its almost time ...





 ... for deer season


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Feels like its almost time ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Where is everyone??


I's here.............I'm learnin from you, on how to respond an hour and a half later..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a chicken alfredo and french bread kinda night.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a chicken alfredo and french bread kinda night.



Chicken breasts with melter cheddar-jack and topped with some awesome Budweiser BBQ sauce, green sweet peas and taters.  


Hi BamaHawtness  


Hello MiguelAwesomenessCervantes  


Hey Slip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2011)

A BLT sammich, greek salad, and some left over okra that called my name when I opened the frig.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Chicken breasts with melter cheddar-jack and topped with some awesome Budweiser BBQ sauce, green sweet peas and taters.
> 
> 
> Hi BamaHawtness
> ...



Bugsy!!! 
Okay, the bud bbq sauce is a new one on me. Is that a homemade or store sauce?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Okay, the bud bbq sauce is a new one on me. Is that a homemade or store sauce?



It's a store bought thingie. Someone gave Fishbait a bottle a while back and believe it or not, the stuff is good. 

I rank it up there with my favorite Sweet Baby Ray's for run-of-the-mill store bought sauce.  



LOVIN THIS WEATHER!    

Gonna be NICE in the stand Saturday morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's a store bought thingie. Someone gave Fishbait a bottle a while back and believe it or not, the stuff is good.
> 
> I rank it up there with my favorite Sweet Baby Ray's for run-of-the-mill store bought sauce.
> 
> ...



Yep, i'll be in the barrel road stand saturday morning. 









unless i get invited to a dove shoot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Ms. Bugsy and Mr. Bama, howz youinsall tonight?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Bugsy and Mr. Bama, howz youinsall tonight?



Saw 145 patients today (God would they hurry up and give me that job already    ) and just  up a hornet's nest in the bowhunting forum. 

I'm good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Saw 145 patients today (God would they hurry up and give me that job already    ) and just  up a hornet's nest in the bowhunting forum.
> 
> I'm good.



You're such a diva.....

WHAT THA'???? Someone just lit off a rifle back in da woods. I guess deer poaching season opened early..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just finished supper and watching "The Glades" we tivo'd last night.
How long is this cool weather supposed to last, MC?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished supper and watching "The Glades" we tivo'd last night.
> How long is this cool weather supposed to last, MC?


It'll start warmin up a little by the weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll start warmin up a little by the weekend.



not what i wanted to hear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> not what i wanted to hear.


I didn't say it'd be hot by the weekend, just warmin up a little...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> i didn't say it'd be hot by the weekend, just warmin up a little...



10-4. :d


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Dang slower than a gimp millipede in here tonight. Since the place is empty y'all don't mind if I crank up the sound system and play some tunes do you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I's here.............I'm learnin from you, on how to respond an hour and a half later..



Just for you, I waited an extra couple of hours 

I have babies to raise man, I can't be playin' on the interwebs all day like some of you jacklegs


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang slower than a gimp millipede in here tonight. Since the place is empty y'all don't mind if I crank up the sound system and play some tunes do you?



Go to the bowhunting forum. 

You won't be bored for long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just for you, I waited an extra couple of hours
> 
> I have babies to raise man, I can't be playin' on the interwebs all day like some of you jacklegs


Why you wanna be callin a member out?

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=79369


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Go to the bowhunting forum.
> 
> You won't be bored for long.


I read that stuff, you trouble makin diva you...
It's not bad enough them boys have target panic, now you're givin them target envy...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you wanna be callin a member out?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=79369



Oh shoot! The mods didn't see that, did they??


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I read that stuff, you trouble makin diva you...
> It's not bad enough them boys have target panic, now you're givin them target envy...



Good thing my battery is going dead on the Dell AND I have to be at work by 5:00 in the morning or I could tell "Tales from the archery stupidity vault" all night long based on things I've seen just in the last two weeks.    


They'll simmer down by Saturday morning. 

Night yall.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good thing my battery is going dead on the Dell AND I have to be at work by 5:00 in the morning or I could tell "Tales from the archery stupidity vault" all night long based on things I've seen just in the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> They'll simmer down by Saturday morning.
> ...



G'night! Sweetdreams


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh shoot! The mods didn't see that, did they??





Howdy...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!  Who you messing with now??
Evenin ya'll!
Wobert, you have mail...................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh shoot! The mods didn't see that, did they??


 and he ain't far from me! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


 I put up 3 pints of bell pepper jelly tonight...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good thing my battery is going dead on the Dell AND I have to be at work by 5:00 in the morning or I could tell "Tales from the archery stupidity vault" all night long based on things I've seen just in the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> They'll simmer down by Saturday morning.
> ...



Night ArcheryStirrinDiva..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and he ain't far from me!
> 
> 
> I put up 3 pints of bell pepper jelly tonight...............





You`re workin` too hard. Slow down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>


Don't run away!!! I ain't done agre,,,,aggri,,,agar,,,,,,, messin with you yet...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!  Who you messing with now??
> Evenin ya'll!
> Wobert, you have mail...................



read and returned. 
Everybody just wants me for my mind......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't run away!!! I ain't done agre,,,,aggri,,,agar,,,,,,, messin with you yet...



Shhhh...don't tell, but I'm still here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shhhh...don't tell, but I'm still here


Oh, sorry,,,,,,,,got it...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

For reasons I have yet to figure out, I stopped by Nu Way to pick up a burger on the way home....ugh...I hear grumbling in my tummy...


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2011)

Wha wha no i wasnt asleep ... i was juss checking holes for eyelids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Wha wha no i wasnt asleep ... i was juss checking *holes for eyelids*


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re workin` too hard. Slow down!


I "rescued" more bell peppers from the garden, figured I go ahead & use them......... and found one eggplant that didn't get squashed!



rhbama3 said:


> read and returned.
> Everybody just wants me for my mind......


Aaaawww, you know we want you for your mad shucking skills toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!



slip said:


> Wha wha no i wasnt asleep ... i was juss checking holes for eyelids


 likely story!  
ok, I'm outta here, Sugar Plum, do sumthin 'bout that tummy, I hear it all the way down here! 
 G'night shuggums...........


----------



## david w. (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and he ain't far from me!
> 
> 
> I put up 3 pints of bell pepper jelly tonight...............



Bell pepper jelly?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Wha wha no i wasnt asleep ... i was juss checking holes for eyelids



ummmm......... did you find any?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> G'night shuggums...........



Night youngun!!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Oh, sorry. Eyelids for holes that is .... i aint always the sharpest shed in the tool, ya know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh, sorry. Eyelids for holes that is .... i aint always the sharpest shed in the tool, ya know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2011)

night, ya'll!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2011)

Night Keebs and Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm out too. Just one more tune before lights out.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2011)

Think I'mma call it a night too. Be safe and behave, fellow idjits!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 6, 2011)

well, got my bow all fine tuned and ready to go for this weekend. I'm loving this cool weather. I'm startin to get the itch



Oh, and i'm ready for deer season too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2011)

hump day seems to have arrived early this week.  get the motor running.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning all.....Now it's starting to feel like September!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Mernin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Saw Quack do this at a Karaoke bar last night. He was quite impressive and all the womenz, and a few of the men, loved it...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hump day seems to have arrived early this week.  get the motor running.





jmfauver said:


> Morning all.....Now it's starting to feel like September!!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks.



Morning idjits! 

How's yall doing in here this morning? I got almost 3 days of post to catch up on.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Morning My Fellow Waders! It's a glorious day!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good Morning My Fellow Waders! It's a glorious day!!



You smelled the coffee didn'tcha!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You smelled the coffee didn'tcha!!



On my second cup already!  AND...I got lots of sleep!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> On my second cup already!  AND...I got lots of sleep!! Woo hoo!!!!


Me too!!! What a coinkindink.....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits!
> 
> How's yall doing in here this morning? I got almost 3 days of post to catch up on.




I resemble that remark



Sugar Plum said:


> Good Morning My Fellow Waders! It's a glorious day!!



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks.



Morning


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too!!! What a coinkindink.....



Yeah, but you don't have a newborn waking you up all night long, most nights. Sleep, around here, is to be celebrated! 



jmfauver said:


> I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah, but you don't have a newborn waking you up all night long, most nights.



A little bit of the Captain in the bottle and baby will sleep all night...........no,wait,that's me


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> A little bit of the Captain in the bottle and baby will sleep all night...........no,wait,that's me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah, but you don't have a newborn waking you up all night long,



And for a very good reason too!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And for a very good reason too!!





I was hesitant to have this baby so close to the last one, but my husband reminded me that the big 3-0 was hangin' out in the shadows mad...he knows that I don't want to have anymore after my birthday. So we went for it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good Morning My Fellow Waders! It's a glorious day!!



Mornin Sugar plum  and hey to the rest of yall idjitz this morning. The creeks a lil cool this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was hesitant to have this baby so close to the last one, but my husband reminded me that the big 3-0 was hangin' out in the shadows mad...he knows that I don't want to have anymore after my birthday. So we went for it.



I vaguely remember the big 3-0..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar plum  and hey to the rest of yall idjitz this morning. The creeks a lil cool this morning



Mornin' Mud! It sure is a little chilly. But soooo much nicer than waking up with a cloud of heat hangin' over!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Mud! It sure is a little chilly. But soooo much nicer than waking up with a cloud of heat hangin' over!



Aint it though


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bell pepper jelly?


 More good stuff on cream cheese & a cracker!



gobbleinwoods said:


> hump day seems to have arrived early this week.  get the motor running.


thank you, thank you, thank you!



jmfauver said:


> Morning all.....Now it's starting to feel like September!!!


 And I had my first young doe stop & stare at me in the middle of the road this morning!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks.





Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits!
> 
> How's yall doing in here this morning? I got almost 3 days of post to catch up on.


 ain't ya a speed reader oh wait, that was........... never mind..........


Sugar Plum said:


> Good Morning My Fellow Waders! It's a glorious day!!





Jeff Raines said:


> A little bit of the Captain in the bottle and baby will sleep all night...........no,wait,that's me





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar plum  and hey to the rest of yall idjitz this morning. The creeks a lil cool this morning


It was flowing ah'ite last night too!


Prayers would be appreciated this morning folks, close friends Dad is getting the ticker checked out, don't know if the stints are clogged or if more is needed.......... Wobert will be doing a personal check for me when he gets to work.......... do ya'll have any idea how nice it is to have sweet friends that work in an area hospital???  I do & Wobert is tops!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I vaguely remember the big 3-0..







Keebs said:


> More good stuff on cream cheese & a cracker!
> 
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you!
> ...



 You got it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> You got it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> More good stuff on cream cheese & a cracker!
> 
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you!
> ...



Will do


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 7, 2011)

Moanin' peeps.  Had a few minutes and thought I would stop by and say heeeeeyy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Will do






fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin' peeps.  Had a few minutes and thought I would stop by and say heeeeeyy!


 How are ya?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> More good stuff on cream cheese & a cracker!
> 
> 
> thank you, thank you, thank you!
> ...





You gotum Keebs!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You gotum Keebs!!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How are ya?



Can't find anything to complain about, so I guess that's a good thing.   How about you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can't find anything to complain about, so I guess that's a good thing.   How about you?


  'Bout the same!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Sep 7, 2011)

If I didn't know better, I would think y'all see me and .  

I sure know how to clean out a chat room!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> If I didn't know better, I would think y'all see me and .
> 
> I sure know how to clean out a chat room!


Naaaww, it ain't you, it's been like this for a while now........... I'm bouncing around myself, piddlin here at work & surfing..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats for lunch ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch ya'll


 Didn't cook last night, so it'll be a micro meal here........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Grilled sausages from Saltlick and sumpin to go along with it. And a Yuengling!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Grilled sausages from Saltlick and sumpin to go along with it. And a Yuengling!


 I hate you!
Why don't ya just say you're going to Golden Corral or Longhorns or a Seafood Restaurant, why doncha?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hate you!
> Why don't ya just say you're going to Golden Corral or Longhorns or a Seafood Restaurant, why doncha?



I'd share with you if you were closer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'd share with you if you were closer


   How's Rex like that Yeungling?  
Donya was a budlite baby............


----------



## david w. (Sep 7, 2011)

Good ole potted meat sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good ole potted meat sammich.


 That'll do in a pinch, if I have some 'mater soup to go with it.......


Good News, Pops ticker is ok, trouble will be controlled with meds and/or a pacemaker and Wobert got to meet him this time!
Thanks for the thoughts & prayers folks, it means a lot, honestly!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

I`m fixin` to start right now, with a bottle of strong whiskey. Anybody care to join me?


----------



## david w. (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to start right now, with a bottle of strong whiskey. Anybody care to join me?



Hard day nic?

Or do you just wanna party?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Grilled sausages from Saltlick and sumpin to go along with it. And a Yuengling!





Saltlick?????     What were you doin` down here in God`s Country???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to start right now, with a bottle of strong whiskey. Anybody care to join me?


gimme 3 fingers, please sir!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hard day nic?
> 
> Or do you just wanna party?



Both. Knife in right hand, bottle in left. 



Keebs said:


> gimme 3 fingers, please sir!



You just gonna have to drink from the bottle. Don`t worry, only disease I got is oneryness. Don`t know nor care if it`s contagious...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet baby Jesus!  

Sorry Nick.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Both. Knife in right hand, bottle in left.
> 
> 
> 
> You just gonna have to drink from the bottle. Don`t worry, only disease I got is oneryness. Don`t know nor care if it`s contagious...


I don't have a problem with that!


turtlebug said:


> Sweet baby Jesus!
> 
> Sorry Nick.


 Tbug!!!!!!!! Any news on the job?????????


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2011)

Not yet Keebs. Should know by Friday. 

Was checking out the bowhunting forum during lunch. 

I probably owe Nick a drink and some headache meds.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not yet Keebs. Should know by Friday.
> 
> Was checking out the bowhunting forum during lunch.
> 
> I probably owe Nick a drink and some headache meds.


 Tell'em I said "Hurry Up Already"!!
 YOU da one causing him to start on the red whiskey??  oh wait............. was it worth it?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2011)

Wasn't me. 

I just made a statement based on multiple observations in the past two weeks. 

Folks done lost their minds. 


BTW


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wasn't me.
> 
> I just made a statement based on multiple observations in the past two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's 12:35 and all is well here.
Moving on....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

All is well...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wasn't me.
> 
> I just made a statement based on multiple observations in the past two weeks.
> 
> ...


 why did I have to go look?????



rhbama3 said:


> It's 12:35 and all is well here.
> Moving on....


 THANK YOU, WOBERT!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

for a few special frwiends...........

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Saltlick?????     What were you doin` down here in God`s Country???


She'll answer you in a couple of hours. That's just the way she rolls..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's Rex like that Yeungling?
> Donya was a budlite baby............



He likes it a whole bunch 



Nicodemus said:


> Saltlick?????     What were you doin` down here in God`s Country???



If I were down there, I'da made sure to find you to say hi  Rob stopped on the way back from one of his sites the other day.



rhbama3 said:


> It's 12:35 and all is well here.
> Moving on....



Good to hear!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She'll answer you in a couple of hours. That's just the way she rolls..



 Don't be hatin'. I gots babies to raise, how many time I gotta tell ya?  (it was only one hour, btw...I checked)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> He likes it a whole bunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I live between the main store, and the branch store. As the crow flies, it`s about 18 miles and 5 plantations to the main store. About 7 miles and 4 plantations to the other one.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2011)

Tara(11 year old daughter)comes home from school and informs me we need to buy a special battery.
I asked "What for?"
She says for a mechanical baby that she has to bring home.

Bullsnot!....I ain't buying any special batteries.

I wrote a note to the teacher stating that Tara has had her tubes tied and does not want to adopt any babies.

But Tara won't take the note to school


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why did I have to go look?????
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, WOBERT!!!!!!



Tweren't nothing. His pipes are clean and there are several meds available to help with his heart rhythm. Tell Julie i'm sorry i couldn't stay longer, but them folks get whiny when i don't respond to the beeper.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Tara(11 year old daughter)comes home from school and informs me we need to buy a special battery.
> I asked "What for?"
> She says for a mechanical baby that she has to bring home.
> 
> ...


 They're STILL doing that program?  I don't know why, it doesn't really deter any kids!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Tweren't nothing. His pipes are clean and there are several meds available to help with his heart rhythm. Tell Julie i'm sorry i couldn't stay longer, but them folks get whiny when i don't respond to the beeper.


 Will do & Thanks!  She said they had you "running"!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They're STILL doing that program?  I don't know why, it doesn't really deter any kids!



Yep
guess it's sorta like filler in fertilizer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep
> guess it's sorta like filler in fertilizer


On the one hand I have heard some say it made them "stop & think" but they didn't say "not do it"...... it just shows them to be more careful, I guess......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

Fixing to be back on the clock !!


Sure did enjoy my 7 days off though!!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> for a few special frwiends...........
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to be back on the clock !!
> 
> 
> Sure did enjoy my 7 days off though!!





slip said:


>


 no, you prolly wouldn't "get it", but Quack would!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to be back on the clock !!
> 
> 
> Sure did enjoy my 7 days off though!!


About time you went back to work!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no, you prolly wouldn't "get it", but Quack would!!!!!!





Groovy !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Groovy !!!


 I knew the big dude would get it!

HEY MUD, Catch the Lights, I'm outta heah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, yet another one of my threads spirals out of control and gets locked by the mods


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

and @ nic....

You mean YOU are in a GOOD mood?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well, yet another one of my threads spirals out of control and gets locked by the mods


You oughta be close to gettin the attention of the terminator mods by now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well, yet another one of my threads spirals out of control and gets locked by the mods



You're on a roll.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You're on a roll.....



It's all the idjits i tell ya 

I'm completely innocent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> It's all the idjits i tell ya
> 
> I'm completely innocent



Yeah, I think Jeffrey Dahmer said the same thing..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



seeee? Nic agrees with me 

He's bashin all you idjits with a gavel. That is obviously the intended meaning behind him posting this smiley.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> seeee? Nic agrees with me
> 
> He's bashin all you idjits with a gavel. That is obviously the intended meaning behind him posting this smiley.



You better stop 'in before they get stuck that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About time you went back to work!!










Keebs said:


> I knew the big dude would get it!
> 
> HEY MUD, Catch the Lights, I'm outta heah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> seeee? Nic agrees with me
> 
> He's bashin all you idjits with a gavel. That is obviously the intended meaning behind him posting this smiley.





slip said:


> You better stop 'in before they get stuck that way.


He's gonna get stuck alright. Nic's got all of his blades tuned up and ready to go.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

It's after 5 and all the idjits should be gone.... is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

slip said:


> You better stop 'in before they get stuck that way.






Better?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's after 5 and all the idjits should be gone.... is it safe to come out yet?



I told you....we'll all support you. You can get on out of the closet, no one will make fun of you here.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I told you....we'll all support you. You can get on out of the closet, no one will make fun of you here.



Have you ever considered the fact that the mods & admins might give someone certain freedoms & latitude in order draw an idjit like yourself out into the open.... 


Just something that you might want to consider.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have you ever considered the fact that the mods & admins might give someone certain freedoms & latitude in order draw an idjit like yourself out into the open....
> 
> 
> Just something that you might want to consider.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


What's up...........dream weaver?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up...........dream weaver?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey there Croc Hunter!!! 

I think you scared the idjit off.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey there Croc Hunter!!!
> 
> I think you scared the idjit off.



What is up Les? 

I am sure the idjits are still lurking.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up Les?
> 
> I am sure the idjits are still lurking.



I wasn't lurking, i was reading! 

Ate an alligator steak yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wasn't lurking, i was reading!
> 
> Ate an alligator steak yet?





That why you were down there for so long.    

Tomorrow night is Gator night at the house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That why you were down there for so long.
> 
> Tomorrow night is Gator night at the house


Oh goody!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That why you were down there for so long.
> 
> Tomorrow night is Gator night at the house



Taste like chicken 


But now, I'm craving some catfish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Taste like chicken
> 
> 
> But now, I'm craving some catfish.



Met with a Woodyite today in Watkinsville at a place called the Big Easy. I'll definitely be back there for lunch and dinner grub. Dem folks done did got it goin on wit dat cajun cookin..

Too bad you live on the wrong side of town..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That why you were down there for so long.
> 
> Tomorrow night is Gator night at the house



Glad to see ya'll got one of them small dog, old lady eater uppers!
The big dogs at HSUS and AARP should sleep easy tonight!
Congrats!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Met with a Woodyite today in Watkinsville at a place called the Big Easy. I'll definitely be back there for lunch and dinner grub. Dem folks done did got it goin on wit dat cajun cookin..
> 
> Too bad you live on the wrong side of town..




Why can't we get ONE lousy cajun restaurant in this area?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why can't we get ONE lousy cajun restaurant in this area?


Cause you have 6 lousy chinese restaurants.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why can't we get ONE lousy cajun restaurant in this area?





Really! Why don`t you open one. You know we`ll do business with you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause you have 6 lousy chinese restaurants.....


I'll trade you five chinese, 4 messican, 2 steak, and one italian for a Boudreaux's! 


Nicodemus said:


> Really! Why don`t you open one. You know we`ll do business with you.


I'm sure i could make a small fortune in the restaurant bidness! 












Just need a large fortune to start one up.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll trade you five chinese, 4 messican, 2 steak, and one italian for a Boudreaux's!
> .


You'll have to talk to Les about that, Boudreaux's is his side of town.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll have to talk to Les about that, Boudreaux's is his side of town.



okay, i'll ante up another corndog stand for a cajun restaurant!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey there Croc Hunter!!!
> 
> I think you scared the idjit off.



no one can skeer me off


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Speaking of Boudreaux's....

I had 4 lbs of fried catfish filets there last Friday with my goose blasting buddy. We were discussing tactics and strategery for our little friends from Canada.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'll ante up another corndog stand for a cajun restaurant!



Is mustard included??? 



Kendallbearden said:


> no one can skeer me off



Wait right here while I PM 243...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yo, Nic!
You seen the pics of Fitz's new Altec?
Someone didn't hook up the grounds!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)

hellooo all


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wait right here while I PM 243...



I'm his favorite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hellooo all


Hey Seth, how's it going this week?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Seth, how's it going this week?



great


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Googly Moogly!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yo, Nic!
> You seen the pics of Fitz's new Altec?
> Someone didn't hook up the grounds!



UH UH!!! Tell me he didn`t get the boom knuckle in a primary???  


Nobody was hurt, were they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> UH UH!!! Tell me he didn`t get the boom knuckle in a primary???
> 
> 
> Nobody was hurt, were they?



I bet the warranty on that truck was voided in about 1/1000th of a millisecond...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet the warranty on that truck was voided in about 1/1000th of a millisecond...





You got that right!! And when the smoke clears and the fire is put out, there will be some mighty hard questions asked...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> UH UH!!! Tell me he didn`t get the boom knuckle in a primary???
> 
> 
> Nobody was hurt, were they?



My info was a primary got dropped on the truck.
No one got hurt except their BRAND NEW truck! The jacks weren't even let down! Truck burned up right there in the station!
If you can get pics on your phone, pm me your number and I'll send a couple.
Don't know how to load them from my phone to the 'puter.


----------



## Swede (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey crusty folk (Nic) losers, goat ropers, heathens and drunks


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

PM sent, Chuck. I`m just glad no one was hurt. What does a AA755 run now? $300,000 give or take?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Swede said:


> Hey crusty folk (Nic) losers, goat ropers, heathens and drunks





Howdy Swede. Been a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Swede said:


> Hey crusty folk (Nic) losers, goat ropers, heathens and drunks


Hey Les, Swede wants to talk to you!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Swede said:


> Hey crusty folk (Nic) losers, goat ropers, heathens and drunks



SWEDE!!!
I see you found your way home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Chuck, every soul that was in that substation better say their prayers after that one. You don`t go home from something like that every day.

That sent a chill down my back. I`m glad I`m not in that anymore. Don`t miss it at all...


----------



## Swede (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Swede. Been a while.



Yessir, been changin and rearranging


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Swede said:


> Yessir, been changin and rearranging


You about done?


----------



## Swede (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You about done?



In the middle of it, anybody want a slighlty used, a bit past her prime wallet killer?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Chuck, every soul that was in that substation better say their prayers after that one. You don`t go home from something like that every day.
> 
> That sent a chill down my back. I`m glad I`m not in that anymore. Don`t miss it at all...



Nic....ya reckon anyone climbed the fence?
Glad I was in the shop with my little 9/16ths wrench when that happened!
I hate a substation!
Go ahead and post the pics. The insurance man has already been there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Swede said:


> In the middle of it, anybody want a slighlty used, a bit past her prime wallet killer?


Give W.H. Bonney a shout, he tends to attract them, I'm sure he won't mind one more..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nic....ya reckon anyone climbed the fence?
> Glad I was in the shop with my little 9/16ths wrench when that happened!
> I hate a substation!
> Go ahead and post the pics. The insurance man has already been there.





I will in just a  minute. What was the voltage that got the truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2011)

Good evenin folks!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Not sure Nic. 
I'm thinking 7.2 kv but coulda been 14.4 kv!
MEAG has bought the station so I'm just not sure of all the details.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

Here`s what happens when primary voltage hits an ungrounded truck. Ain`t real purty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2011)

four tires and a little paint and it is ready for the used lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what happens when primary voltage hits an ungrounded truck. Ain`t real purty.


That's gonna leave a mark..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet the warranty on that truck was voided in about 1/1000th of a millisecond...



 Oh, I bet it didn't take that long!



Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!! And when the smoke clears and the fire is put out, there will be some mighty hard questions asked...



And there doggone should be!
How long's it take to hook up the grounds....5 minutes?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2011)

I don`t care how brave you are, when that happens, you leave, real fast. And the sound, well, you never forget it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care how brave you are, when that happens, you leave, real fast. And the sound, well, you never forget it.



Leave fast?
When I'm in a substation my foot is always on the clutch!

Ya'll Google 'Substation Explosion'.
Turn up the sound!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what happens when primary voltage hits an ungrounded truck. Ain`t real purty.



Bet that made a boom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2011)

Later....


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Later....



Hey Jeff, later Jeff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey all...just stopping in to say hey!    HAY


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what happens when primary voltage hits an ungrounded truck. Ain`t real purty.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's gonna leave a mark..



I think that will buff out with a little rubbing compound. 

Glad everyone is okay. I bet there were some soiled britches after that one.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)

anybody else sleepy


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm his favorite


Target!!..........Hey Bro that's a Bummer of a birthmark!! 





Swede said:


> In the middle of it, anybody want a slighlty used, a bit past her prime wallet killer?


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> anybody else sleepy



Yeah, it seems later then what it really is with the sun setting sooner now.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, it seems later then what it really is with the sun setting sooner now.



my first uniform day is tomorow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s what happens when primary voltage hits an ungrounded truck. Ain`t real purty.







gobbleinwoods said:


> four tires and a little paint and it is ready for the used lot.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my first uniform day is tomorow



Sweet,  How many badges do you have selling cookies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet,  How many badges do you have selling cookies.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my first uniform day is tomorow





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet,  How many badges do you have selling cookies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet,  How many badges do you have selling cookies.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

wake up wake up no time for sleeping round here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> wake up wake up no time for sleeping round here!





I'm waiting on Ms Taco !!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank You Slip.. I was a little lost


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm waiting on Ms Taco !!!



I'm here Quackers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I'm here Quackers






Hiya gal friend, been missing ya !!!   

Beautiful baby ya'll have !!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend, been missing ya !!!
> 
> Beautiful baby ya'll have !!



I'm so glad I FINALLY have time to get online again!

and Thank You very much!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 7, 2011)

good evening everyone. Been working on durn bows all day. Got me some new broadheads....c'mon saturday!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm waiting on Ms Taco !!!



Backoff 

Hey Pookie


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> good evening everyone. Been working on durn bows all day. Got me some new broadheads....c'mon saturday!!!



Hi there.. don't believe I've seen you around, but I've been MIA for way too long.



deerehauler said:


> Backoff
> 
> Hey Pookie



Thank You for the Congrats. We are very excited about our sweet little girl.. can't wait to get her in the woods like her Mommy


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi there.. don't believe I've seen you around, but I've been MIA for way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for the Congrats. We are very excited about our sweet little girl.. can't wait to get her in the woods like her Mommy



Yall get to do a bunch of coon hunting before baby armytaco came along?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I'm so glad I FINALLY have time to get online again!
> 
> and Thank You very much!





Ya'll still coon hunting??


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Yall get to do a bunch of coon hunting before baby armytaco came along?



Not alot.. it was just too hot for the hounds and me.  Now that Ariel is here I will be sitting out from hunting for awhile. The Hubby will take care of the hounds this season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2011)

Gotta take care of some bidness . . .


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll still coon hunting??



I stay home with baby.. I'd feel guilty going and having to leave my sweet baby behind. So I can talk to y'all while I'm sitting around.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Not alot.. it was just too hot for the hounds and me.  Now that Ariel is here I will be sitting out from hunting for awhile. The Hubby will take care of the hounds this season.



Spend as much time as possible they grow so fast my little one is turning 4 next month and its so hard to believe

WHen you can get her in the woods all togther as a family those time will be great


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

So quack you never made it to the race I guess


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Thank You Slip.. I was a little lost


Hiya Pokie!!......Looks like you have been busy!!.........Good to see you around these parts again!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 7, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Spend as much time as possible they grow so fast my little one is turning 4 next month and its so hard to believe
> 
> WHen you can get her in the woods all togther as a family those time will be great



I don't even like to think about how fast they grow. I am holding her right now. Everyone tells me I'm going to spoil her, but I really don't care. I'm trying to enjoy it while I can.

So have I missed anything around here? I can't believe how long it's been since I've gotton on here!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> So quack you never made it to the race I guess



I dont think his buddies felt like pushing the wheel barrow that far.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I don't even like to think about how fast they grow. I am holding her right now. Everyone tells me I'm going to spoil her, but I really don't care. I'm trying to enjoy it while I can.
> 
> So have I missed anything around here? I can't believe how long it's been since I've gotton on here!



I said the same thing. Spoil away spoil away!!

Well lets just say after 11pm at night there is not many people on here. I have been MIA from here for awhile myself do to work being so busy and when I can get on everyone was in bed.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2011)

slip said:


> I dont think his buddies felt like pushing the wheel barrow that far.



That is long push!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, Mrs AT (or anyone that doesnt already know) ... if you click on a thread on the fourm and it just locks up on a blank page for a minute, its not your computer, its some awesome present the fourm was given a few weeks ago.

So dont throw a hammer at your screen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> So quack you never made it to the race I guess




No, wasn't worth the effort.





slip said:


> I dont think his buddies felt like pushing the wheel barrow that far.









slip said:


> Oh, Mrs AT (or anyone that doesnt already know) ... if you click on a thread on the fourm and it just locks up on a blank page for a minute, its not your computer, its some awesome present the fourm was given a few weeks ago.
> 
> So dont throw a hammer at your screen.





Was wondering what the deal was ???  Virus ??


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was wondering what the deal was ???  Virus ??



I have no idea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

slip said:


> I have no idea.





Thought you was in da "know" . . .


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought you was in da "know" . . .



I dont know, am i?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Pokie!!......Looks like you have been busy!!.........Good to see you around these parts again!!



Hi Rutt!! Love the avatar.. looks like he was really enjoying himself!



deerehauler said:


> I said the same thing. Spoil away spoil away!!
> 
> Well lets just say after 11pm at night there is not many people on here. I have been MIA from here for awhile myself do to work being so busy and when I can get on everyone was in bed.



I'm glad to see all of my ol' friends are still around.. that's what I was hoping for!



slip said:


> Oh, Mrs AT (or anyone that doesnt already know) ... if you click on a thread on the fourm and it just locks up on a blank page for a minute, its not your computer, its some awesome present the fourm was given a few weeks ago.
> 
> So dont throw a hammer at your screen.



Thanks for letting me know


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

the all knowing oz


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi Rutt!! Love the avatar.. looks like he was really enjoying himself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of us are like a well broke in pair of jeans just hard to get rid of


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally got baby to go to sleep.. going to try to catch some zzzzzzz while I can. I'll be back around.. Goodnight y'all.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Finally got baby to go to sleep.. going to try to catch some zzzzzzz while I can. I'll be back around.. Goodnight y'all.



Yes best way to do it sleep when they do or you will get none. Have a good night nice seeing you agian


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi Rutt!! Love the avatar.. looks like he was really enjoying himself!!


Tucker loves doing what he does!!.......Glad I was able to capture a pic of him like that!!

Time to bid farewell folks Quack, Slip DJ, and Pokie......Good Night!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tucker loves doing what he does!!.......Glad I was able to capture a pic of him like that!!
> 
> Time to bid farewell folks Quack, Slip DJ, and Pokie......Good Night!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hi Rutt!! Love the avatar.. looks like he was really enjoying himself!


Excuse me for failing to comment on that sweetheart in your avatar!!!...........She is adorable!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Do believe it is time for coffee


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do believe it is time for coffee



hmm I think i would like what she is serving up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

Moanin time !!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin time !!!



yep


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2011)

morning folks.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Quackers, jeffro, and jm  mornin' 

time for a little b'fast


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quackers, jeffro, and jm  mornin'
> 
> time for a little b'fast



I just got thru with lunch,....burnt up a pan in the breakroom.Been creating a lot of heat here lately


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quackers, jeffro, and jm  mornin'
> 
> time for a little b'fast



brefest gotta wait til' I take the kid to school then put in a mile or two, then it's brefest time.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey idjits, bye idjits.  


Thanks for the coffee Gobblin........


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

make sure the car is thoroughly warmed up before driving that nile or two MC!  Morning folks...I see I've missed a few faces lately.  Mrs. ArmyTaco you have a beautiful daughter in Ariel...congrats to you and Mr. AT.      Jeff, make sure the fans are on while you burn ur food.     To the rest of ya, have a great Thursday.   I feel better today than I have in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> make sure the car is thoroughly warmed up before driving that nile or two MC!  Morning folks...I see I've missed a few faces lately.  Mrs. ArmyTaco you have a beautiful daughter in Ariel...congrats to you and Mr. AT.      Jeff, make sure the fans are on while you burn ur food.     To the rest of ya, have a great Thursday.   I feel better today than I have in 2 weeks.



I had to get the big fan out to clear the room


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> make sure the car is thoroughly warmed up before driving that nile or two MC!.


Shush it Tubby. Oh, and btw, you have two different colored shoes on this morning..


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2011)

uniform day


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning ya'll


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 8, 2011)

m mm mmorning f ff ffolks..


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 8, 2011)

howdy y'all....hope everythings been going good
I been busy busy with all the foosball stuff with my youngins. Need to get together here before too long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> howdy y'all....hope everythings been going good
> I been busy busy with all the foosball stuff with my youngins *and grillin on my new stump smoker*. Need to get together here before too long.


There, fixed it for you...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do believe it is time for coffee


MUCH Needed this morning............... but I'd rather YOU deliver it than her, tyvm!


deerehauler said:


> hmm I think i would like what she is serving up


 SLIM!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin time !!!


 


Jeff Raines said:


> yep





jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> brefest gotta wait til' I take the kid to school then put in a mile or two, then it's brefest time.


 you doing the "work out thang" too???


Laneybird said:


> Hey idjits, bye idjits.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Gobblin........





boneboy96 said:


> To the rest of ya, have a great Thursday. _*  I feel better today than I have in 2 weeks.*_


 Good Deal, good to hear!


Seth carter said:


> uniform day


 don't forget the camera!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll


 Morning!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> m mm mmorning f ff ffolks..


 Bit nippy on da bike, huh?


DeltaHalo said:


> howdy y'all....hope everythings been going good
> I been busy busy with all the foosball stuff with my youngins. _*Need to get together here before too long.*_


That'd be nice if it weren't on the opposite end of the state from me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you doing the "work out thang" too???



Yup, dip free, stoagie free, tryin to work out a pulled ham string and get healthy all at the same time. This all seemed so much easier 30 years ago..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, dip free, stoagie free, tryin to work out a pulled ham string and get healthy all at the same time. This all seemed so much easier 30 years ago..


Heck, it was easier TEN years ago!
But good luck with it, I'm cheering for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heck, it was easier TEN years ago!
> But good luck with it, I'm cheering for ya!



Thanks shuggums. I started last week. My goal is to turn a sub 12 minute mile by Oct. 1st. I've done just over 6 miles since last week, and the first day was like a 22 minute mile and every bit of it sucked. I turned a 15 minute mile this morning, and it all still sucked, but not as bad. On the up side, it's burned 10 lbs off of my lard hiney..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, dip free, stoagie free, tryin to work out a pulled ham string and get healthy all at the same time. This all seemed so much easier 30 years ago..



You walking 2 miles or running?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You walking 2 miles or running?


Yes. Run until the cardiovascular system is on the brink of total failure, then I walk and suck wind for a few minutes then do it all over again. It's either gonna cure me or kill me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2011)

Mornin, Fine Folks!!! Driveby, gotta get a rental car back...BBL


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes. Run until the cardiovascular system is on the brink of total failure, then I walk and suck wind for a few minutes then do it all over again. It's either gonna cure me or kill me..



 Yep, know what ya mean, started doin 2 miles my self, Can what i call speedwalk , but the wifey said lets do a run mixed in, almost died. Legs are ok but my feets say otherwise. How many times a week do you do this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Fine Folks!!! Driveby, gotta get a rental car back...BBL



Mornin Jeffro, later Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks shuggums. I started last week. My goal is to turn a sub 12 minute mile by Oct. 1st. I've done just over 6 miles since last week, and the first day was like a 22 minute mile and every bit of it sucked. I turned a 15 minute mile this morning, and it all still sucked, but not as bad. On the up side, it's burned 10 lbs off of my lard hiney..


 YOU can Do It!!!!!!!




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Fine Folks!!! Driveby, gotta get a rental car back...BBL


 Hi, hurry back, Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

see more funny videos, and check out our Yo Dawg lols!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, later Jeffro



Mornin Mudro....



Keebs said:


> YOU can Do It!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, hurry back, Chief!



Howdy Keebsy....will do, having driv....uh... wading withdrawals


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, know what ya mean, started doin 2 miles my self, Can what i call speedwalk , but the wifey said lets do a run mixed in, almost died. Legs are ok but my feets say otherwise. How many times a week do you do this?


When my Nike coach tells me to. Tuesday was an off day (thank God) and the next three days are mixed workouts at .77 mi. each. I just stretch them to one mile because of where I have to work out. Tomorrow is walk 15min. then run full speed for 1 min, then walk for 2 min. The next day is, walk for 5 min. then moderate run for 3 min, then repeat one time and walk for 5 min. Sunday is the 15 and 1 routine again. It's a pretty good system, and if you have an ipod or iphone it'll track your miles and time plus you can listen to music while your workin out. You can even map your route on their site. 
http://nikerunning.nike.com


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes. Run until the cardiovascular system is on the brink of total failure, then I walk and suck wind for a few minutes then do it all over again. It's either gonna cure me or kill me..



It won't take you long to get below the 12 min mile mark.

The first time  it looked like I was gonna make it below that,time was running out and I had 1/10 to go.
So I jacked the speed up to rabbit on the treadmill........






you can't sprint for 1/10 of a mile......then your lungs extract revenge


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my Nike coach tells me to. Tuesday was an off day (thank God) and the next three days are mixed workouts at .77 mi. each. I just stretch them to one mile because of where I have to work out. Tomorrow is walk 15min. then run full speed for 1 min, then walk for 2 min. The next day is, walk for 5 min. then moderate run for 3 min, then repeat one time and walk for 5 min. Sunday is the 15 and 1 routine again. It's a pretty good system, and if you have an ipod or iphone it'll track your miles and time plus you can listen to music while your workin out. You can even map your route on their site.
> http://nikerunning.nike.com



Hey , she's got me walking , lets dont get carried away


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It won't take you long to get below the 12 min mile mark.
> 
> The first time  it looked like I was gonna make it below that,time was running out and I had 1/10 to go.
> So I jacked the speed up to rabbit on the treadmill........
> ...



No treadmill here, the hills are real.. I'm gonna start cross trainin on my bike to keep the pressure up on the CV system and help increase strength in the old knees.



mudracing101 said:


> Hey , she's got me walking , lets dont get carried away



I've got a kid that's running competitively and when he get's time, during his XC season, he likes running public 5k's. My goal is to work up to running them with him.. That, or he'll benefit from my life insurance plan...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....
> Howdy Keebsy....will do, having driv....uh... wading withdrawals


 You've been missed!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my Nike coach tells me to. Tuesday was an off day (thank God) and the next three days are mixed workouts at .77 mi. each. I just stretch them to one mile because of where I have to work out. Tomorrow is walk 15min. then run full speed for 1 min, then walk for 2 min. The next day is, walk for 5 min. then moderate run for 3 min, then repeat one time and walk for 5 min. Sunday is the 15 and 1 routine again. It's a pretty good system, and if you have an ipod or iphone it'll track your miles and time plus you can listen to music while your workin out. You can even map your route on their site.
> http://nikerunning.nike.com


 Dude, you're hard core training (in my book) 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey , she's got me walking , lets dont get carried away


 I'll hike all day, don't make me run............ I'll play basketball, tennis, softball, even football, but don't make me run laps, please!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No treadmill here, the hills are real.. I'm gonna start cross trainin on my bike to keep the pressure up on the CV system and help increase strength in the old knees.
> I've got a kid that's running competitively and when he get's time, during his XC season, he likes running public 5k's. My goal is to work up to running them with him.. That, or he'll benefit from my life insurance plan...


 I KNEW you were gonna head that way, you were just too "into it" with Collin not to join him!!  Way To Go, Shuggums!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No treadmill here, the hills are real.. I'm gonna start cross trainin on my bike to keep the pressure up on the CV system and help increase strength in the old knees.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a kid that's running competitively and when he get's time, during his XC season, he likes running public 5k's. My goal is to work up to running them with him.. That, or he'll benefit from my life insurance plan...



Good luck, my son is running but i just say hey as he goes by .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck, my son is running but i just say hey as he goes by .


 That'd be me too!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning idjits!!! 

What's for lunch??? 

BTW - I walk every morning too...

















































































































...down to the refrigerator.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck, my son is running but i just say hey as he goes by .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheekun, ribs & baked tater.......... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cheekun, ribs & baked tater.......... mmmmmmmmmm



Yum Yum! 

Later waders, I gotta run.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yum Yum!
> 
> Later waders, I gotta run.


 you on the health kick train too?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cheekun, ribs & baked tater.......... mmmmmmmmmm


Leftover boiled skrimps and tater tots...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leftover boiled skrimps and tater tots...


Yum, that sounds good too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cheekun, ribs & baked tater.......... mmmmmmmmmm



Yum....I ain't got nuttin yet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leftover boiled skrimps and tater tots...



 

I'm gonna be makin another trip soon

Oh...and congrats on the 'New Health Kick'. If you want to really increase yo speed, let me know and I'll bring Jared over to run _behind_ you. He loves to run


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Left over home made soup here


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh...and congrats on the 'New Health Kick'. If you want to really increase yo speed, let me know and I'll bring Jared over to run _behind_ you. He loves to run


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm fixing to put in the dvd and start a 90 day extreme work out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm fixing to put in the dvd and start a 90 day extreme work out.


 got video camera ready???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2011)

I gotta eat....and you'll never guess what else 


CYL!! 


Keebs.....y'all have a GREAT time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got video camera ready???



Very fast workout,but arms,chest and back are burning.

And at the end of all that,they want you to stretch to cool down
I can not reach for my toes and take in the required amount of air at this time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Very fast workout,but arms,chest and back are burning.
> 
> And at the end of all that,they want you to stretch to cool down
> I can not reach for my toes and take in the required amount of air at this time



So you've got a case of the dunlop too huh?? 

Do it the runners way, squat all the way down, grab your toes (assuming you can see them) and then stand up and straighten your legs as much as you can. Eventually you'll get there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta eat....and you'll never guess what else
> 
> 
> CYL!!
> ...





Jeff Raines said:


> Very fast workout,but arms,chest and back are burning.
> 
> And at the end of all that,they want you to stretch to cool down
> I can not reach for my toes and take in the required amount of air at this time





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you've got a case of the dunlop too huh??
> 
> Do it the runners way, squat all the way down, grab your toes (assuming you can see them) and then stand up and straighten your legs as much as you can. Eventually you'll get there.


I could do the squat & grab my toes, it's the coming back up that would give me the trouble!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I could do the squat & grab my toes, it's the coming back up that would give me the trouble!


FWIW, my legs don't straighten out yet either... Heck, I'm just glad to find my toes!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FWIW, my legs don't straighten out yet either... Heck, I'm just glad to find my toes!!!


 meeee too!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you've got a case of the dunlop too huh??
> 
> Do it the runners way, squat all the way down, grab your toes (assuming you can see them) and then stand up and straighten your legs as much as you can. Eventually you'll get there.



It hasn't lopped yet...But I have never been able to touch my toes.I was a catcher for 20 years on baseball teams.My thighs are 26 inches.

Waist is 40 right now and I weigh 243#


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

And it's bedtime


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> And it's bedtime


 Nite Nite bhtsJeff!


Ok, I'm outta here, early three day weekend for me!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nite Nite bhtsJeff!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, early three day weekend for me!!!!!



Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2011)

hello.... hellooo..... hey, its 5 i'm out   Friday eve


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

evening, Peoples!
Bubbette is wanting sushi tonight. 
On a sadder note, have ya'll seen the price of reloading components lately? $48 fo 25pounds of #8 shot? 16.50 for ONE pound of Alliant Unique powder? $50 for 1000 primers? DO WHAT!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Peoples!
> Bubbette is wanting sushi tonight.
> On a sadder note, have ya'll seen the price of reloading components lately? $48 fo 25pounds of #8 shot? 16.50 for ONE pound of Alliant Unique powder? $50 for 1000 primers? DO WHAT!?


Obama's trying to curtail the activities of all of you white southern bible thumping gun totin racist terrorist...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obama's trying to curtail the activities of all of you white southern bible thumping gun totin racist terrorist...



Can i assume that all the jobs he's gonna talk about creating tonight will be gub'mint jobs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can i assume that all the jobs he's gonna talk about creating tonight will be gub'mint jobs?


Hint, how many, and what kind of shovels do you have?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hint, how many, and what kind of shovels do you have?







Evenin, waders.  It's been a one step forward and two steps back kind of day. Waiting on the wife to get home from work and go out to eat. I got steak on my mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hint, how many, and what kind of shovels do you have?



Can we get them to go plant a foodplot or two for me? I've got the forage oats and it sounds like Obama has the manure already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evenin, waders.  It's been a one step forward and two steps back kind of day. Waiting on the wife to get home from work and go out to eat. I got steak on my mind.



Evening, Laney!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you on the health kick train too?????



As a matter of fact I am.... I walk several miles every weekday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can we get them to go plant a foodplot or two for me? I've got the forage oats and it sounds like Obama has the manure already.



Problem is, it is a nitrogen poor ratio fertilizer.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Laney!




What's up Bama?   You know Robert, I've got a Remmington 16 gauge cannon, and ain't never shot no birds.  It was my dads.  How fast did you say them things go by?    Never mind, I probably couldn't hit no bird no how.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> As a matter of fact I am.... I walk several miles every weekday



just to get a corndog.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2011)

go look at the thread in trailcams the title just says age


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2011)

HI folks. 

Wobbert-Woo!  Just thought I'd let you and Keebsalicious know that ERD has pernicious anemia. 
FINALLY, doc got to the bottom of things. His B12 is pretty low so he's ordering a Homocysteine and some other tests to check his heart and then gonna start him on B12 injections.  

It runs in our family but the doctor said he wouldn't have thought to see it in an otherwise healthy 17 year old.  

So, since ERD is dead set on going to school in Tennessee next year, I'm just thankful the culprit has been found. 


Okay, off to fix some dinner and start getting camo together.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are some impressive and discouraging pictures from the flood in Vermont.

http://www.mansfieldheliflight.com/flood/


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> As a matter of fact I am.... I walk several miles every weekday


Car in the shop? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Problem is, it is a nitrogen poor ratio fertilizer.


so... even the manure ain't worth nothing? Man, thats bad...


Laneybird said:


> What's up Bama?   You know Robert, I've got a Remmington 16 gauge cannon, and ain't never shot no birds.  It was my dads.  How fast did you say them things go by?    Never mind, I probably couldn't hit no bird no how.


Just shoot up there amongst them! If the lead ain't flying, there's no chance of a bird dying! 


Seth carter said:


> go look at the thread in trailcams the title just says age


no.


turtlebug said:


> HI folks.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  Just thought I'd let you and Keebsalicious know that ERD has pernicious anemia.
> FINALLY, doc got to the bottom of things. His B12 is pretty low so he's ordering a Homocysteine and some other tests to check his heart and then gonna start him on B12 injections.
> ...



Well, i don't remember too much about PA except that its something to do with a vitaminB12 deficiency. Are they thinking that a diet change or B12 shots are gonna be the ticket?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> just to get a corndog.



I got your corn dog 



rhbama3 said:


> Car in the shop?



Aight, aight... 

No Boudreaux's for you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got your corn dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just asking......
No reason to go all "shock and awe" on me.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was just asking......
> No reason to go all "shock and awe" on me.



Shock and awe is coming to Tuscaloosa on November 5th


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i don't remember too much about PA except that its something to do with a vitaminB12 deficiency. Are they thinking that a diet change or B12 shots are gonna be the ticket?





Injections. PA won't let your body absorb it through your stomach. 

This explains his palpatations, not being able to tan anymore, upset stomach all the time, no energy and the whole nine yards. Can cause depression, moodiness and so on. 

Hopefully all his other tests will be fine and they'll start him on the injections ASAP so he can start feeling like himself again.  

My mom has been on the B12 injections for five years now and she said she can tell when her levels start to fall now if she forgets one. 

Just glad to get some answers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was just asking......
> No reason to go all "shock and awe" on me.


He'th tha thenthative type....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Injections. PA won't let your body absorb it through your stomach.
> 
> This explains his palpatations, not being able to tan anymore, upset stomach all the time, no energy and the whole nine yards. Can cause depression, moodiness and so on.
> 
> ...



I know you are.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'th tha thenthative type....





okay, time to clean up some trailcams and get two batteries charging. Still need to get all my x-bow stuff ready for saturday too.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, time to clean up some trailcams and get two batteries charging. Still need to get all my x-bow stuff ready for saturday too.



Hugh, might better post in the weather thread that it's gonna rain in Leesburg on Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hugh, might better post in the weather thread that it's gonna rain in Leesburg on Saturday.


It's too soon, he'll change his mind 5 times between now and then, but when the point of no return is made on his commitment I'll know when and where it's gonna rain..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's too soon, he'll change his mind 5 times between now and then, but when the point of no return is made on his commitment I'll know when and where it's gonna rain..



Man, what a brutal room......
I'm going to Stewart County saturday morning! If its raining, i'll plant a foodplot. If its not, i'll sit in the stand and look at squirrels for about 3 hours and then plant a foodplot.
Stoopid lawn aerator is frozen up and i'm out of grease. wonder if wd-40 will work....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmm



Seth, are you really a Boise State fan, or just an anti-georgia fan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Seth, are you really a Boise State fan, or just an anti-georgia fan?



Let me guess, his answer will be "yes"....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me guess, his answer will be "yes"....



I guess all those years in Quacks basement turned him into a Techie.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Man, i was walking around in the woods looking for the trail they're using to get into my garden ... and i noticed there are some LOADED acorn trees out there.

This weather, and those acorns got me wanting to shoot something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

I have always admired the arrogance of Boise.  Not really a fan but they do carry a pair.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Man, i was walking around in the woods looking for the trail they're using to get into my garden ... and i noticed there are some LOADED acorn trees out there.
> 
> This weather, and those acorns got me wanting to shoot something.



Saturday is your first opportunity.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2011)

Who ready for some foooooozballl?!?!?!?!


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saturday is your first opportunity.



Yeah ... thinking about it, not much of a bow hunter though .. maybe ill pull the crossbow out of the closet friday night and figure out where that sharp stick thingy goes ... if i can hit the target a few times, it'll be good enough.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who ready for some foooooozballl?!?!?!?!



Fooooooozball is the devil momma said


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who ready for some foooooozballl?!?!?!?!


Only if it's college, I don't watch the overgrown, over paid, diaper wearing crybaby pro's.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who ready for some foooooozballl?!?!?!?!




After that whipping that the Packers gave your falcons last year, I just gotta ask...














































You gonna be a Saints fan tonight Matty???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if it's college, I don't watch the overgrown, over paid, diaper wearing crybaby pro's.



Okie State is beating the spandex off of Arizona on espn


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okie State is beating the spandex off of Arizona on espn



Yep. Liking my choice of OSU on lanier's pick'em so far!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> After that whipping that the Packers gave your falcons last year, I just gotta ask...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, got my cheezehead on!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo fello Wadlers...just trippin thru.  Work is not a good place to be right now but unfortunately someone's gotta be here!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

G'morning
gotta find some breakfast


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

Awful house is still serving.  Bring ur gun though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo fello Wadlers...just trippin thru.  Work is not a good place to be right now but unfortunately someone's gotta be here!


Evening, BB! 


Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> gotta find some breakfast


Got some leftover sushi you can have.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

I like puddin . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like puddin . . .



mmmmmmm..... chocolate puddin......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Liking my choice of OSU on lanier's pick'em so far!



yeap I missed week 1 trying to spot everyone a week's head start:roll eyes: but I too have OSU in the pick 'em this time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like puddin . . .



Daisy?????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> gotta find some breakfast



Is this your pleasure?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the slowest forum on the entire flippin internet. 

OK I feel better now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmm..... chocolate puddin......





gobbleinwoods said:


> Is this your pleasure?



yes


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> This is the slowest forum on the entire flippin internet.
> 
> OK I feel better now.



frustrating, ain't it? 
It's been like this for months now.
Last year, the slowdowns always happened between 6-9:30pm. Now, its all times of the day and night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmm..... chocolate puddin......




I'm kinda partial to niller puddin, but a lil chocolate is okay every now and then . . .





Sterlo58 said:


> Daisy?????????





Where ????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, BB!
> 
> Got some leftover sushi you can have.



Evening Robert!     Well time to get ready to head home...niters all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening Robert!     Well time to get ready to head home...niters all!



Night, Bob!
Have a good'un, bro!


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Later Boneboy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Later Boneboy



So, whacha think about the fooball game so far, slip?


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So, whacha think about the fooball game so far, slip?



which one?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

Howdy


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So, whacha think about the fooball game so far, slip?



Who Dat!!!

We ain't given up on da Saints!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 8, 2011)

good evening, good evening


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So, whacha think about the fooball game so far, slip?


fooball game??.....Where??



deerehauler said:


> Howdy


Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> fooball game??.....Where??
> 
> Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??



Hey ya Mitch! yep somewhat


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Mitch! yep somewhat


Is that the loader I hear in the background warming up??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

Where's Sugar Plum ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ???


Don't know.........Don't see her lurking??


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the loader I hear in the background warming up??



Sure hope I can fire it up cause its my friday


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ???



hiding from you?


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ???



As resident stawker .... you should know this.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ???



Which one you have so many!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Sure hope I can fire it up cause its my friday


Best of luck to you on that one!!



rhbama3 said:


> hiding from you?





slip said:


> As resident stawker .... you should know this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm heading to bed. Doesn't look like the Saints will pull this one out.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm heading to bed. Doesn't look like the Saints will pull this one out.



Have a good night


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm heading to bed. Doesn't look like the Saints will pull this one out.





deerehauler said:


> Have a good night



Nope...Green Bay played well tonight and overcame those Saints.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2011)

Well the time has come for me to leave the creek.This used to be a fun place to wade and drivel.
But over moderation and double standards have just about caused the creek to dry up.Y'all know it's true.Look how long a drivel/wadeing thread lasts now,we used to hit 1000 in 2 to 3 days.
I'll still be on the creek bank,just taking the waders off for awhile

See ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well the time has come for me to leave the creek.This used to be a fun place to wade and drivel.
> But over moderation and double standards have just about caused the creek to dry up.Y'all know it's true.Look how long a drivel/wadeing thread lasts now,we used to hit 1000 in 2 to 3 days.
> I'll still be on the creek bank,just taking the waders off for awhile
> 
> See ya





Yep, save me a spot.  Used to be the only "Self" moderated thread on Woody's.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nope...Green Bay played well tonight and overcame those Saints.







Jeff Raines said:


> Well the time has come for me to leave the creek.This used to be a fun place to wade and drivel.
> But over moderation and double standards have just about caused the creek to dry up.Y'all know it's true.Look how long a drivel/wadeing thread lasts now,we used to hit 1000 in 2 to 3 days.
> I'll still be on the creek bank,just taking the waders off for awhile
> 
> See ya





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, save me a spot.  Used to be the only "Self" moderated thread on Woody's.




Dang ole drought is killing everything


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well the time has come for me to leave the creek.This used to be a fun place to wade and drivel.
> But over moderation and double standards have just about caused the creek to dry up.Y'all know it's true.Look how long a drivel/wadeing thread lasts now,we used to hit 1000 in 2 to 3 days.
> I'll still be on the creek bank,just taking the waders off for awhile
> 
> See ya






> Yep, save me a spot. Used to be the only "Self" moderated thread on Woody's.



Hate to lose you two. I know where y'all are coming from though. I ain't been posting much in the drivelers either. What happened to harmless fun?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Mernin Mike. Where's all the other idjits this morning?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike. Where's all the other idjits this morning?



By looking at some of the posts they are thinning themselves out ( well at least some on the night crew).....The morning crew musta forgot to set the alarms


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> By looking at some of the posts they are thinning themselves out ( well at least some on the night crew).....The morning crew musta forgot to set the alarms


This cool weather must have some of the old codgers stove up, and they can't move too good...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin


What's the frowny face for? didn't get all your beauty sleep in?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the frowny face for? didn't get all your beauty sleep in?



nope an were missing alot of idjits in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nope an were missing alot of idjits in here


Shhhhhhh, just enjoy the peace and quiet..


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shhhhhhh, just enjoy the peace and quiet..



yea but theree aint nobody to talk to on here an nobody i can text cause there all lazy an wont get up


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This cool weather must have some of the old codgers stove up, and they can't move too good...



Who knows...I do know things have slowed really bad....



Seth carter said:


> mornin



Ain't you gotta get ready for school


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Who knows...I do know things have slowed really bad....
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't you gotta get ready for school



ive been  ready since 5


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm heading to bed. Doesn't look like the Saints will pull this one out.



Well.... they almost did. I thought Ingram would have made it in from the 1 yd line. 



boneboy96 said:


> Nope...Green Bay played well tonight and overcame those Saints.



Hater... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike. Where's all the other idjits this morning?



We be lurking around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Who knows...I do know things have slowed really bad....



The goodness or badness of the forum activity slowing down is a matter of perspective. If you're a mere mortal then it may seem boring, if your a mod or admin it is a welcome break..

I imagine the impending opening of Archery season tomorrow, a bunch may have already bugged out for hunting camp.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike. Where's all the other idjits this morning?



You rang?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

im thinking its about time to thrown some striplings sausage in the pan, a couple eggs & some sharp cheddar. Then make some scrambled sausage egg & cheese sammiches.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You rang?





BBQBOSS said:


> im thinking its about time to thrown some striplings sausage in the pan, a couple eggs & some sharp cheddar. Then make some scrambled sausage egg & cheese sammiches.



I can be there in about 3 hours, will there be any left or will I be stuck with KP duty?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The goodness or badness of the forum activity slowing down is a matter of perspective. If you're a mere mortal then it may seem boring, if your a mod or admin it is a welcome break..
> 
> I imagine the impending opening of Archery season tomorrow, a bunch may have already bugged out for hunting camp.



That was actually what I was thinking as well...



BBQBOSS said:


> im thinking its about time to thrown some striplings sausage in the pan, a couple eggs & some sharp cheddar. Then make some scrambled sausage egg & cheese sammiches.



You do deliver don't ya?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Plenty for everyone!  Yall all come on!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Plenty for everyone!  Yall all come on!



Even Saints fans are welcome?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Plenty for everyone!  Yall all come on!





Even mean Moderators?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ???





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't know.........Don't see her lurking??





rhbama3 said:


> hiding from you?





slip said:


> As resident stawker .... you should know this.





deerehauler said:


> Which one you have so many!



 I ended my night a LOT earlier than usual. Trying to get on a better schedule. Yeah, pointless to try and do with a newborn, I know.



Jeff Raines said:


> Well the time has come for me to leave the creek.This used to be a fun place to wade and drivel.
> But over moderation and double standards have just about caused the creek to dry up.Y'all know it's true.Look how long a drivel/wadeing thread lasts now,we used to hit 1000 in 2 to 3 days.
> I'll still be on the creek bank,just taking the waders off for awhile
> 
> See ya





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, save me a spot.  Used to be the only "Self" moderated thread on Woody's.



Aww, this makes me sad. I never posted in the driveler threads before because they'd be locked up and started on a new one before I could catch up. Now, it takes almost a week to get one shut down. Who'da thought a bit of harmless banter would be judged so harshly?

Better to take a break than to step in something that you can get out of, I guess. 

Don't stay away too long!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Even Saints fans are welcome?



Sure!  I have special voodoo dust fer your sammich.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Even mean Moderators?



Mornin' Nick!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Told yall i was making a sammich.  No half steppin 'round here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Even mean Moderators?



Especially mean moderators.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Good morning Ms. Sweet Suga Plum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Nick!



Mornin` Miss Plum!  



BBQBOSS said:


> Especially mean moderators.




If I could this mornin`, I surely would. And since I would have to pass right by Striplings, I would pick up another 20 pounds or so, just to make sure there was plenty. 

Thanks for the invite, Matt. Ya`ll have a good weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning Ms. Sweet Suga Plum.



Good Morning Matty!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Mornin, Friday   Everybody up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm off to get some food. Got some errands to run today. Catch you later!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Even mean Moderators?



You ain't mean.... just ornery. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Sure!  I have special voodoo dust fer your sammich.



A little Tony Chachere's goes a long way... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Told yall i was making a sammich.  No half steppin 'round here.



Needs MUSTARD!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Friday   Everybody up



Moanin' Mud 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm off to get some food. Got some errands to run today. Catch you later!



No comment....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No comment....



Weirdo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Weirdo


You just now figuring that one out?
How's our favorite SP doin this mornin?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just now figuring that one out?
> How's our favorite SP doin this mornin?



So far so good. How's our favorite Messican doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> So far so good. How's our favorite Messican doin?


Hot, sweaty and sore...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hot, sweaty and sore...



Another all nighter nekkid twista match with Quack again, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Another all nighter nekkid twista match with Quack again, huh?


Naw, another walk/run workout. It amazes me how, at the beginning of the workout, my brain has convinced my heart, lungs and legs how easy it's going to be, then by the time the workout is over my heart, lungs and legs have once again proven my brain wrong..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Weirdo



Why you hatin'???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Another all nighter nekkid twista match with Quack again, huh?







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, another walk/run workout. It amazes me how, at the beginning of the workout, my brain has convinced my heart, lungs and legs how easy it's going to be, then by the time the workout is over my heart, lungs and legs have once again proven my brain wrong..



I hate that! Everyday I get up thinking I'll be more active, but then I start doing it my body reacts as if I'm trying to kill it 



Les Miles said:


> Why you hatin'???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hate that! Everyday I get up thinking I'll be more active, but then I start doing it my body reacts as if I'm trying to kill it



Yeah, I occasionally wonder if I'll ever be able to run a full 5k without an oxygen tank or knee brace, then I keep telling myself that this is a 12 week program and I am only in week #2, and it will improve... So far my body is believing that lie..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

umm....... did i miss something last night? Besides the Saints almost coming back that is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> umm....... did i miss something last night? Besides the Saints almost coming back that is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



The Jeffr and Kendall comments are what i was referring to.
Heading to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The Jeffr and Kendall comments are what i was referring to.
> Heading to work, see ya'll later!


I don't pay that close of attention to anything. I suppose I'm ADRND
(attention deficit redneck disorder)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I occasionally wonder if I'll ever be able to run a full 5k without an oxygen tank or knee brace, then I keep telling myself that this is a 12 week program and I am only in week #2, and it will improve... So far my body is believing that lie..



You'll start to feel better about it in a week or two. You just have to get used to it. Of course, I'm so out of shape/practice, so I shouldn't really say much.

Sounds like you're doing great for only being two weeks in though!


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2011)

Mornin erryone.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin erryone.



Mernin slippy... Stayed up to late watching football again didnt ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> You'll start to feel better about it in a week or two. You just have to get used to it.


So what you're saying is, I won't really feel better, I'll just adapt to being sore all of the time!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what you're saying is, I won't really feel better, I'll just adapt to being sore all of the time!!!



Ben-Gay is also a cologne.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ben-Gay is also a cologne.



I thought it was Quacks last confession to a priest.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought it was Quacks last confession to a priest.



:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

afternoon, people....
Anybody wanna stand in for me next week at TWO different budget meetings and a "how to be nice" inservice? In addition to being on call that is....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>


Yep, nap time


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, people....
> Anybody wanna stand in for me next week at TWO different budget meetings and a "how to be nice" inservice? In addition to being on call that is....



MMMmmmm.......... nope


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, nap time
> 
> 
> MMMmmmm.......... nope



Don't blame you. Don't wanna go myself. I hate being in upper middle lower management.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 9, 2011)

Well fellers, the time has come. I am packing up my things. Soon, I will set out on a new voyage. I plan to travel across the state many times. I'm sure it will be frustrating at times. Many nights will probably be spent sleepless. Many days will be filled with heightened senses, waiting on something to happen. I can imagine now, all of the hours of hard work, heartache, and frustration all coming together and being forgotten in that magical moment when everything comes together. That's right fellers...it's deer season. I'm out of here for a few days. I'm heading down to Heard county to sling some arrows. You fellers behave while i'm gone. 

And good luck to any of you who are going hunting this weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well fellers, the time has come. I am packing up my things. Soon, I will set out on a new voyage. I plan to travel across the state many times. I'm sure it will be frustrating at times. Many nights will probably be spent sleepless. Many days will be filled with heightened senses, waiting on something to happen. I can imagine now, all of the hours of hard work, heartache, and frustration all coming together and being forgotten in that magical moment when everything comes together. That's right fellers...it's deer season. I'm out of here for a few days. I'm heading down to Heard county to sling some arrows. You fellers behave while i'm gone.
> 
> And good luck to any of you who are going hunting this weekend



 Good luck, i hope you kill a monster or a lil doe for the freezer, either way be safe and i wish you luck. Time to be in the woods


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well fellers, the time has come. I am packing up my things. Soon, I will set out on a new voyage. I plan to travel across the state many times. I'm sure it will be frustrating at times. Many nights will probably be spent sleepless. Many days will be filled with heightened senses, waiting on something to happen. I can imagine now, all of the hours of hard work, heartache, and frustration all coming together and being forgotten in that magical moment when everything comes together. That's right fellers...it's deer season. I'm out of here for a few days. I'm heading down to Heard county to sling some arrows. You fellers behave while i'm gone.
> 
> And good luck to any of you who are going hunting this weekend



Good luck, KB!
I'll be  a ways south of you up a tree in Stewart County.
You might want to take your rain gear.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well fellers, the time has come. I am packing up my things. Soon, I will set out on a new voyage. I plan to travel across the state many times. I'm sure it will be frustrating at times. Many nights will probably be spent sleepless. Many days will be filled with heightened senses, waiting on something to happen. I can imagine now, all of the hours of hard work, heartache, and frustration all coming together and being forgotten in that magical moment when everything comes together. That's right fellers...it's deer season. I'm out of here for a few days. I'm heading down to Heard county to sling some arrows. You fellers behave while i'm gone.
> 
> And good luck to any of you who are going hunting this weekend



Good luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

Deer hunting? What is that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Deer hunting? What is that?



Thats the thing where you go sit in the rain for hours, get lunch and then come home in time for kickoff. 
Getting a bad vibe about the game, bro. The forecast is heavy showers all day at Penn State. Gonna be the Mud Bowl between Bama and the nittanys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats the thing where you go sit in the rain for hours, get lunch and then come home in time for kickoff.
> Getting a bad vibe about the game, bro. The forecast is heavy showers all day at Penn State. Gonna be the Mud Bowl between Bama and the nittanys.



Not what I'm seeing for University Park Pa.

<table class="zone-forecast-text-table"><tbody><tr class="textfcast_period_row"><td colspan="2">SATURDAY: </td></tr>   <tr class="textfcast_fcast_row">  <td>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers. A slight chance of thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 70s. North winds around 5 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.   </td>  </tr>   <tr class="textfcast_period_row">  <td colspan="2">SATURDAY NIGHT: </td></tr>   <tr class="textfcast_fcast_row">  <td>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers. Lows in the mid 50s. Northeast winds around 5 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.   </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not what I'm seeing for University Park Pa.
> 
> <table class="zone-forecast-text-table"><tbody><tr class="textfcast_period_row"><td colspan="2">SATURDAY: </td></tr>   <tr class="textfcast_fcast_row">  <td>
> 
> ...



You mean an article on RollBamaRoll was totally wrong?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You mean an article on RollBamaRoll was totally wrong?


Don't know. They're gettin hammered right now, so maybe they are expecting it to ease off a little bit by the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Rabbit and gravy simmerin' on stove along with rice-check
4-wheeler gassed and loaded with ramps-check
crossbow sighted in and ready to go-check
trailcams, batteries, and external batteries loaded-check
camo and thermacell laid out-check
lawn aerator, hoe, and ax loaded-check
50 pounds of Buck forage oats loaded-check
150 pounds of corn loaded-check- but it still feels weird saying that...
drinks and cooler loaded-sort of
ability to sleep tonight- prolly impossible


----------



## david w. (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck to all the bow hunters tomorrow.I'll be sittin in a dove field.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Rabbit and gravy simmerin' on stove along with rice-check
> 4-wheeler gassed and loaded with ramps-check
> crossbow sighted in and ready to go-check
> trailcams, batteries, and external batteries loaded-check
> ...



Good luck Bama ... like i always say "Kill em all, big and small!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Good luck Bama ... like i always say "Kill em all, big and small!"



If i squint and the spots disappear.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good luck to all the bow hunters tomorrow.I'll be sittin in a dove field.



Lucky dawg... Oh! Excuse me! Lucky Bronco.....
I'd drop a deer hunt for a dove shoot in a heartbeat. Get a good lead and shoot straight!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck to all the bow hunters in the morning! Hope ya get a big'un!    

Oh and good luck to the rest of you who use training wheels. :


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lucky dawg... Oh! Excuse me! Lucky Bronco.....
> I'd drop a deer hunt for a dove shoot in a heartbeat. Get a good lead and shoot straight!



Only problem is that you have to do all that at the speed of light because the doves are flying just shy of that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Only problem is that you have to do all that at the speed of light because the doves are flying just shy of that.



Get Quack to show you how to do it. Better yet, get Quack to put together a winderlickers dove shoot and we can all empty our guns at the little boogers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i squint and the spots disappear.....





rhbama3 said:


> Lucky dawg... Oh! Excuse me! Lucky Bronco.....




Good evening folks!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lucky dawg... Oh! Excuse me! Lucky Bronco.....
> I'd drop a deer hunt for a dove shoot in a heartbeat. Get a good lead and shoot straight!





Its my first time going.We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, from lovely ST. Mary's, GA!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, from lovely ST. Mary's, GA!!



hmmmm,.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, from lovely ST. Mary's, GA!!


Well Hello Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its my first time going.We'll see how it turns out.


Don't forget to make sure sure your shotgun is plugged and only holds 3 shells total. 


Keebs said:


> Hi, from lovely ST. Mary's, GA!!


Where dat is, Babe? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evening, Rutty!


----------



## david w. (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget to make sure sure your shotgun is plugged and only holds 3 shells total.
> 
> Where dat is, Babe?
> 
> ...



I need to go check my gun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Rutty!


Evening Bama!!..........Hope your arra fly's true in the AM, and the rains give you chance!!...........If not there is always Publix


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If not there is always Publix



Yep ...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=642361


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Bama!!..........Hope your arra fly's true in the AM, and the rains give you chance!!...........If not there is always Publix



Well, i'm taking the crossbow. I don't have the time, shoulder, or patience for a bow and arrow anymore.
That crossbow bolt with a ramcat and luminock is a deadly combo if i can get one to come within 40 yards. I'll shoot at a deer that far, but it would be a waste of a bolt on a hog. Hope the pigs havent found my spot yet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Hello Darlin!!





rhbama3 said:


> Where dat is, Babe?


East Coast, near Folkston, just north of Fernandina Beach, FL., got kinfolk here I brought Mama to see.  Ate at a Seafood place tonight in Fernandina, the Sandy Bottom.......... Scallops & Shrimp...... YUM!!  Table ON the beach, walked the beach, man, I MISS da beach!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm taking the crossbow. _*I don't have the time, shoulder, or patience for a bow and arrow anymore.*_
> That crossbow bolt with a ramcat and luminock is a deadly combo if i can get one to come within 40 yards. I'll shoot at a deer that far, but it would be a waste of a bolt on a hog. Hope the pigs havent found my spot yet.


I srsly need to chk into a crossbow too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm taking the crossbow. I don't have the time, shoulder, or patience for a bow and arrow anymore.
> That crossbow bolt with a ramcat and luminock is a deadly combo if i can get one to come within 40 yards. I'll shoot at a deer that far, but it would be a waste of a bolt on a hog. Hope the pigs havent found my spot yet.


I started to say bolt, but didn't want to get too technical!!

If the stars line up for ya!! You can send me text pic!!

I'm going in to work for few hours in the morning........This cooler weather has me itching to pull the string/trigger on something!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> East Coast, near Folkston, just north of Fernandina Beach, FL., got kinfolk here I brought Mama to see.  Ate at a Seafood place tonight in Fernandina, the Sandy Bottom.......... Scallops & Shrimp...... YUM!!  Table ON the beach, walked the beach, man, I MISS da beach!!!!!
> 
> 
> I srsly need to chk into a crossbow too!



Sight it in like a rifle, go hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sight it in like a rifle, go hunting.


 Gotta be able to afford one too!



Good Luck to all that's going this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2011)

OyVey!!! Just to sleep in one morning, that's all I ask....


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Get Quack to show you how to do it. Better yet, get Quack to put together a winderlickers dove shoot and we can all empty our guns at the little boogers!



I'm up for THAT idea!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi there Jeff and Quackers...I see U milling around


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 10, 2011)

Mornin idjits!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2011)

Man what a beautiful morning! Top'o the day to yall!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like it's as quiet day in the Creek. Got a ton of stuff to do around the house...hope everyone is safe out in the woods. Wish I had a bow to get a head start!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 10, 2011)

good night at the football game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

well, the weather was awesome this morning as you could just feel fall in the air! I sat in my stand till about 0845 when some idjit shot a high powered rifle across the property line. Scared the bejesus outta me!
As promised, i did plant my food plot with a lawn aerator. It only takes 20 laps till you start noticing a difference. Then i broadcast the oats and ran another 30 laps on the 4-wheeler. Had to stop about 6 times and clean out the tines as they pick up EVERYTHING! 
I kept doing laps till i wasn't seeing the seed anymore. Disconnected the aerator and then just drove the 4-wheeler back over the whole food plot till it was covered.
I'm sure i'll lose a fair amount of seed to the hogs and the two resident hen turkeys, but maybe it'll come up.
Time for a nap and then the Bama game.


----------



## Self! (Sep 10, 2011)

Heres to Alabama winning today, Georgia losing and Auburn not ambarrassing the state of Alabama.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 10, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Heres to Alabama winning today, Georgia losing and Auburn not ambarrassing the state of Alabama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2011)

FOOOOOZBAAAAAALLLLLL


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good luck to all the bow hunters tomorrow. I'll be picking my nose and eating boogers while I'm sitting in the stand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like BBQ chicken might be on the menu tonight.... those Georgia fans should be hungry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like BBQ chicken might be on the menu tonight.... those Georgia fans should be hungry.



Not sure who's getting cooked in that game, bro! It's gonna come down to the wire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

well, the sports forum game thread must be overloaded. Can't even get on it. Sure hate it for the Dawgs. Fate can be cruel sometimes. Interception return for a TD and then a fumble return for a TD?


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh well we lost guys.Great game though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Oh well we lost guys.Great game though.



I agree. That was some incredibly bad luck for the Dawgs.
At the end of the game, the announcers almost sounded like they were giving Richt's eulogy. 
You think this was Richt's swan song, David?


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree. That was some incredibly bad luck for the Dawgs.
> At the end of the game, the announcers almost sounded like they were giving Richt's eulogy.
> You think this was Richt's swan song, David?



Na,I don't think so bama.Sure we lost,but even when we are having a great season SC always gives us a fit.I say we did pretty well considering how we did last week against boise.I hope they see it this way and will allow mark to keep his job.If anyone needs to go its bobo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Na,I don't think so bama.Sure we lost,but even when we are having a great season SC always gives us a fit.I say we did pretty well considering how we did last week against boise.I hope they see it this way and will allow mark to keep his job.If anyone needs to go its bobo.



10-4. Gonna take a break. been watching foobaw all day and bouncing between about 5 different sports forums.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2011)

Great afternoon for foozball. All the right teams won..


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 10-4. Gonna take a break. been watching foobaw all day and bouncing between about 5 different sports forums.



Well you keep watching your foobaw and I'll keep an eye on that ancient tom that stalked me all afternoon. Jerome nor I were kidding when we say he has got to be the BIGGEST tom we've ever laid eyes on. 

When he left me to go roost, he sounded like a semi with a flat tire. Skeered the behootie outta me.    

Got 154 pics of two does. One young doe and a big old one with a racing stripe at the two-man stand.  They didn't show up this evening but I'm gonna hunt a different area tomorrow and see if I can catch em coming in. 

A little too warm for my liking today but it was fun. Learning the new area and all is probably gonna make it a little tough this year but there's no shortage of deer. Just gotta figure em out.... before they figure us out. 

Hope everyone had a great day and Wobbert-Woo!  I'm gonna get you a pic of that overgrown buzzard. You'll be camping out on my doorstep when you see him!   As far as we're concerned, if he makes it or hangs around til turkey season, he's all yours.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well you keep watching your foobaw and I'll keep an eye on that ancient tom that stalked me all afternoon. Jerome nor I were kidding when we say he has got to be the BIGGEST tom we've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> When he left me to go roost, he sounded like a semi with a flat tire. Skeered the behootie outta me.
> 
> ...




I love it when you whisper turkey talk to me. 
I'm gonna go back in the morning to the barrel road stand. If nothing else, i'll try to stop the hogs from eating the seed i planted this morning. 
 I did put camera's out at both my spots, so hopefully i get some good pic's while i'm on call next week. I was surprised that i had the place to myself this morning. Figured "you know who" would have shown up for opening day.
Night, Bugsy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 10, 2011)

Quick fly by.   Work becons...I'll be back.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 11, 2011)

You have just step over to the twilight Zone.












Now where is the coffee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like TLP had ensom,,,,,,,,,,,insum,,,,,,,,ensumne,,,,,,,,,,,couldn't sleep last night....

Mernin knuckledraggin' winder lickers...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like TLP had ensom,,,,,,,,,,,insum,,,,,,,,ensumne,,,,,,,,,,,couldn't sleep last night....
> 
> Mernin knuckledraggin' winder lickers...



Great day of football yesterday and today we can all be thankful for our freedom and the sacrifice that all of our troops and others have made in fighting terrorism...

9/11 We will never forget...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Great day of football yesterday and today we can all be thankful for our freedom and the sacrifice that all of our troops and others have made in fighting terrorism...
> 
> 9/11 We will never forget...



10-4 Les  

Good mornin neighbors!!! 

Good luck to those in the woods....wish I were there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

I had every intention of going hunting this morning, but i woke up feeling like someone beat me with a baseball bat! Guess all that foodplot planting the hard way hurt me more than i thought it would.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

Went over to JD's house yesterday to watch the Georgia game.

4lbs of filet tenderloin and 2lbs of spicy shrimp along with some grilled corn on the cobb! 

That boy can cook!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Les!!!
You blew up the page!
Looks like you ate good while watching UGA get its heart ripped out.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Les!!!
> You blew up the page!
> Looks like you ate good while watching UGA get its heart ripped out.



There, did that fix it? What browser are you using? It wasn't blown up on my end... and I'm using Chrome


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I had every intention of going hunting this morning, but i woke up feeling like someone beat me with a baseball bat! Guess all that foodplot planting the hard way hurt me more than i thought it would.



BTW - we both should be out blasting geese and teal this morning instead of ambushing some poor defenseless deer.


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahh,Thats better.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Ahh,Thats better.



I guess you decided not to get in on that GA-SC avatar bet huh???


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess you decided not to get in on that GA-SC avatar bet huh???



Nope.
I learned my lesson.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> There, did that fix it? What browser are you using? It wasn't blown up on my end... and I'm using Chrome


Yes, much better! I sure wish i had that buffet instead of the frozen pizza i got heating up right now. 


Les Miles said:


> BTW - we both should be out blasting geese and teal this morning instead of ambushing some poor defenseless deer.


You keep talking about goose hunting, but i know they are protected.  You only see a few on golf courses around here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Les!!!
> You blew up the page!
> Looks like you ate good while watching UGA get its heart ripped out.



I'm still recuperating from running up and down the sidelines of that game and getting home at 2:30 am....sad loss for the Dawgs, it was.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi there...........



Well Hello!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Hello!!!


 Were your ears burning the past couple of days?  I had to tell my cousin's all about the Creek Crew and Mama bragged on how all of ya'll send her cards!  Yep, I luvs you all something fierce!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Were your ears burning the past couple of days?  I had to tell my cousin's all about the Creek Crew and Mama bragged on how all of ya'll send her cards!  Yep, I luvs you all something fierce!!



Yesmm...it's kind of like a big ol extended Family ain't it???


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2011)

Yall have a good day, its nice outside. Say a little something for those who lived and died 10 years ago, and the troops still fighting today.

Never forgive, never forget.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2011)

Back from the N.GA mtns.

At least saw boo boo


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

Well fellers, i'm back from the deer woods. No luck this weekend. Saw a unicorn deer though  Going to head back down thursday and hunt next weekend as well. I heard about the bulldogs getting beat again too 

Anyways, there sure haven't been very many posts on here since friday when i left


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Were your ears burning the past couple of days?  I had to tell my cousin's all about the Creek Crew and Mama bragged on how all of ya'll send her cards!  Yep, I luvs you all something fierce!!



Hey Keebs. Did y'all have a good trip?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

3 hours, and 1 post on a driveler thread


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> 3 hours, and 1 post on a driveler thread



Its nice outside, sunday, and bow season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> 3 hours, and 1 post on a driveler thread



What? You think we don't have a life outside of this thread? I've been reading the meltdown threads on Penn State and UGA  forums, cleaned the kitchen, won WW2 on the computer again, and got an awesome supper of crawfish soup, sauteed grouper fingers, garlic mashed taters, and steamed asparagus planned! 
Okay, over all that ain't much of an afternoon, but my back is finally starting to loosen up after yesterdays foodplot experiment.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You think we don't have a life outside of this thread? I've been reading the meltdown threads on Penn State and UGA  forums, cleaned the kitchen, won WW2 on the computer again, and got an awesome supper of crawfish soup, sauteed grouper fingers, garlic mashed taters, and steamed asparagus planned!
> Okay, over all that ain't much of an afternoon, but my back is finally starting to loosen up after yesterdays foodplot experiment.



most of "us" don't though 


and by us....i mean david w. 

Speaking of which, where you at david???


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 11, 2011)

# 777....let's go!


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You think we don't have a life outside of this thread? I've been reading the meltdown threads on Penn State and UGA  forums, cleaned the kitchen, won WW2 on the computer again, and got an awesome supper of crawfish soup, sauteed grouper fingers, garlic mashed taters, and steamed asparagus planned!
> Okay, over all that ain't much of an afternoon, but my back is finally starting to loosen up after yesterdays foodplot experiment.



Amazing how fast that thread got off topic.



Kendallbearden said:


> most of "us" don't though
> 
> 
> and by us....i mean david w.
> ...



Do you want me to call you every 30 mintues to tell you what im doin?

You better have supper ready when i get home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> 3 hours, and 1 post on a driveler thread


What, a guy can't go wheez out a mile and spend about an hour recovering from the edge of death without posting on here for a few hours??

Y'all wanna see something funny? Go to the "Mars" thread in the Atheist Forum. They have actually resorted to cannibalism over the definition of a virus..


----------



## Self! (Sep 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, a guy can't go wheez out a mile and spend about an hour recovering from the edge of death without posting on here for a few hours??
> 
> Y'all wanna see something funny? Go to the "Mars" thread in the Atheist Forum. They have actually resorted to cannibalism over the definition of a virus..





And what are YOU doing over there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> And what are YOU doing over there?


Oxygen deprivation impairs one's directional faculties....


----------



## Self! (Sep 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oxygen deprivation impairs one's directional faculties....





Thats what Georgia said yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Thats what Georgia said yesterday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Amazing how fast that thread got off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





david w. said:


>



Whilst y'all throwin 'em out there.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





rhbama3 said:


>





david w. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Whilst y'all throwin 'em out there.....



I'm in too!


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm in too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>




*Hankus is back???*



Ohh......that's david w.


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *Hankus is back???*
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh......that's david w.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *Hankus is back???*
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh......that's david w.




Good evening folks!!

Spent the day today training Tucker down in Swainsboro Ga. We are trying to get him ready for a Golden Retriever Club of America WC/WCX hunt test


This one has slightly different rules than what we have done before, and it offers a different set of initials to go on his pedigree!!

We will be training hard over the next two weeks getting ready for this!!..........This set of rules is a little more restrictive on the handler than what we've done in the past.


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm watching 'The appalachians'' on PBS.

Interseting stuff on There.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Whole lot of drankin' going on here!

Good luck to you and Tucker, Rutt!
We're pulling for ya, buddy!


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whole lot of drankin' going on here!
> 
> Good luck to you and Tucker, Rutt!
> We're pulling for ya, buddy!



You gotta hang with us bama.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

Howdy folks. How is everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Spent the day today training Tucker down in Swainsboro Ga. We are trying to get him ready for a Golden Retriever Club of America WC/WCX hunt test
> 
> ...





Evenin Rutt.....wish y'all the best in the test. Never have titled a dog, but sure had a good time workin at it until we moved away from our club years ago. I know it ain't easy though.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

Raining here again. Had the wettest month on record in Aug. Then had 10 inches from Hurricane Irene. After that the remnants from Lee were even worse. Record flooding 8 days after Irene. The Central and Eastern parts of our state are trashed. Alabama kicked our tail too!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whole lot of drankin' going on here!
> 
> Good luck to you and Tucker, Rutt!
> We're pulling for ya, buddy!


Thanks Bama!!........Tag is going to be handling on this one!!



Resica said:


> Howdy folks. How is everyone?


Whasup Yank!!.........Doing good here!!.........How did your team fare this weekend??........Been out of pocket this weekend


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks Bama!!........Tag is going to be handling on this one!!
> 
> Whasup Yank!!.........Doing good here!!.........How did your team fare this weekend??........Been out of pocket this weekend



Penn State lost. They were out talented. Had they cut the turnovers out, they may have made the final score closer.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

Evening idjits 

Heading over to the SF to catch up on all the whining and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

Lordy , I came over here because of the SF.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt.....wish y'all the best in the test. Never have titled a dog, but sure had a good time workin at it until we moved away from our club years ago. I know it ain't easy though.


We titled in started on the UKC side last year!!

If we are lucky enough to make the WC/WCX We will be working on Junior Hunter on the AKC side this fall!!

Been having a blast doing this so far!!



Resica said:


> Raining here again. Had the wettest month on record in Aug. Then had 10 inches from Hurricane Irene. After that the remnants from Lee were even worse. Record flooding 8 days after Irene. The Central and Eastern parts of our state are trashed. Alabama kicked our tail too!!


Nevermind my asking in my previous post!!

Sure wish we could have took a couple of them inches away from you before you got them!!

It is some more kind of bad dry here!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

The pillars that held up the bridge that Jubal Early and his rebel troops were close to taking  on the Susquehanna at Wrightsville (York County) during the Gettysburg campaign were totally submerged. I've seen them, they stick up probably 25 feet and the river must be 3/4  mile wide at that point. Big flood for us.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Do you want me to call you every 30 mintues to tell you what im doin?
> 
> You better have supper ready when i get home.



Nah, i just know that you don't have a life either, and you're always on here


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Nah, i just know that you don't have a life either, and you're always on here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Penn State lost. They were out talented. Had they cut the turnovers out, they may have made the final score closer.


I don't know enough about the game to say what happened with the Pups??..........I'm sure that has been hashed out in the sports forum by folks more knowledgeable than me  if you need to know


----------



## Self! (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening idjits
> 
> Heading over to the SF to catch up on all the whining and gnashing of teeth.




Roll Tide...say it with me...Roll Tide


----------



## Self! (Sep 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Lordy , I came over here because of the SF.





I'd change avatars after that beating if I were you.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't know enough about the game to say what happened with the Pups??..........I'm sure that has been hashed out in the sports forum by folks more knowledgeable than me  if you need to know



Too many turnovers for them. Sad weekeend all the way around.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd change avatars after that beating if I were you.



notice how i do *not* have a georgia bulldog avatar. 

I just hope that the dawgs can win one game this year.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd change avatars after that beating if I were you.



How could I? I have a Ga Tech avatar on the Pa. site!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd change avatars after that beating if I were you.



Who's your team  Tex?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Who's your team  Tex?



see post 807


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> see post 807



Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer.


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>



siding with seth now, i see? 


Smart man


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> siding with seth now, i see?
> 
> 
> Smart man


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>



dats what i thought


----------



## david w. (Sep 11, 2011)

The appalachians did a interview with johny cash about the coal mines.Man i miss johny.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2011)

Still raining in Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> The appalachians did a interview with johny cash about the coal mines.Man i miss johny.



Amen. He was one of the greatest singers of all time. From his young days, all the way up to right before he died...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2011)

Another week starts and it is option day,

Traditional







adventuresome


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2011)

GOOD MORNING, Gobblin.  The traditional one will work just fine this morning.  I will need about three cups though to get my rear in gear this morning.

Happy Monday Morning to all of you creek wading drivelers out there.  After taking a week or so off and spending time up in the mountains last week with my Texas lady, it sure is tough to get going today.  I did miss all of you last week though.

I did enjoy the nice cooler temperatures and even the rain showers through-out the mountains last week.  The grass was actually a lot greener in the mountains too as it was drinking up all of the wet stuff.  Darn shame but when I got back home, the grass was completely brown, toasted, roasted, and appeared to be even "nuked". 

Check out some of my exploits last week on this link:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=642672

Well, back to the grind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> The appalachians did a interview with johny cash about the coal mines.Man i miss johny.


I watched the first part of that series. Very interesting in deed.

Mornin all you winder lickers.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 12, 2011)

morning folks....gonna be a short day...I actually get 2 days off the pager this week!!!!!!!Then jury duty next week


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2011)

top of the mernin folks........man what a nice weekend!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

mornin ya'll , Weekend flew by


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another week starts and it is option day,
> 
> Traditional
> 
> ...


 One of each, please!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING, Gobblin.  The traditional one will work just fine this morning.  I will need about three cups though to get my rear in gear this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday Morning to all of you creek wading drivelers out there.  After taking a week or so off and spending time up in the mountains last week with my Texas lady, it sure is tough to get going today.  I did miss all of you last week though.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I watched the first part of that series. Very interesting in deed.
> 
> Mornin all you winder lickers.


 Hiya shuggums!


jmfauver said:


> morning folks....gonna be a short day...I actually get 2 days off the pager this week!!!!!!!Then jury duty next week


I see fishing in your future!


blood on the ground said:


> top of the mernin folks........man what a nice weekend!!


 Yeah it was, I wanna repeat!


mudracing101 said:


> mornin ya'll , Weekend flew by


 Yeah it did!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> One of each, please!
> 
> Welcome back!!
> 
> ...




You got that right...Starting Friday morning and not ending until Saturday afternoon!!!! Now where is my fishing smiley


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You got that right...Starting Friday morning and not ending until Saturday afternoon!!!! Now where is my fishing smiley


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

Mernin folks......hope everyone had a good weekend!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks......hope everyone had a good weekend!!!



Mernin JC...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Monin Keebs , how did the trip go?


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks......hope everyone had a good weekend!!!


mornin jeffro 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JC...



mornin miguel


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JC...




Mornin MC.....thank God for football, fixin to get a new TV for my bonus room. Momma and daughter don't wanna watch fooball all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Monin Keebs , how did the trip go?
> 
> mornin jeffro
> 
> ...



Mernin Keebums.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin MC.....thank God for football, fixin to get a new TV for my bonus room. Momma and daughter don't wanna watch fooball all day



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning, peeps!
Day one of a call week. yay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Lawd...what a sight for sore eyes!!! A stationary avatar 



mudracing101 said:


> Monin Keebs , how did the trip go?
> 
> mornin jeffro
> 
> ...



Wass up Mudro???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

BBL y'all


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks......hope everyone had a good weekend!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Monin Keebs , how did the trip go?


 I wanna go baaaccckkkk!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebums.
> Sounds like a plan.





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Day one of a call week. yay.


  


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd...what a sight for sore eyes!!! A stationary avatar


  


Jeff C. said:


> BBL y'all


HB!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is the coffee?



Keebs the answer is,  Love it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where is the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs the answer is,  Love it


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

wass for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

_*lunch call!!!!!!!!!! *_​


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wass for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

sure wish I had some more shrimp & scallops like I had this weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure wish I had some more shrimp & scallops like I had this weekend!



prob. have left overs, fried catfish, bass, brim and sausage


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> prob. have left overs, fried catfish, bass, brim and sausage


nom,nom,nom


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

welp, polished the rest of the fish off , could use a good nap now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody got an eyeball un-crosser? I've been starrin at the puter so long my eyes done got all crossed up..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> welp, polished the rest of the fish off , could use a good nap now





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got an eyeball un-crosser? I've been starrin at the puter so long my eyes done got all crossed up..


 Yeah, I sure do........... c'mere............. 































follow my finger................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got an eyeball un-crosser? I've been starrin at the puter so long my eyes done got all crossed up..



NOpe, and I freaked the neighbors out by climbing the tree in my front yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> NOpe, and I freaked the neighbors out by climbing the tree in my front yard.


Neighbors are weird animals. There should be an open season for them too..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> NOpe, and I freaked the neighbors out by climbing the tree in my front yard.


 you had your tarzan outfit on again, didn't you?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neighbors are weird animals. There should be an open season for them too..


 AHgreed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> NOpe, and I freaked the neighbors out by climbing the tree in my front yard.



Yeah, when i climb my pine in the back yard in reg. clothes but have my rifle with me i get all kind of weird looks   It aint like i'm aiming at them or something. Just easier to see the deer in the field  when the crops get a lil to tall. They look at me like i'm crazy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neighbors are weird animals. There should be an open season for them too..


So far, only got weird one.  Another one is a member here on the border.


Keebs said:


> you had your tarzan outfit on again, didn't you?
> 
> AHgreed!



The lion cloth was in the wash.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 12, 2011)

afternoon everyone. Just now getting around to getting on here


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So far, only got weird one.  Another one is a member here on the border.
> 
> 
> The lion cloth was in the wash.


 so you used one of Munchkin's diapers!!!!!!



Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon everyone. Just now getting around to _*getting on here*_


 careful, we DO have a "weight" limit................


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> careful, we DO have a "weight" limit................






I'm just fluffy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just fluffy


 Meee tooooo!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just fluffy



See any deer this weekend?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 12, 2011)

note to self.

water coming directly out of the hot water heater is...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................hot


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Sep 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



what u hollerin bout


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just fluffy





Keebs said:


> Meee tooooo!!!



Yes, but Keebs, You are fluffy in all of the right areas ! 



Seth carter said:


> note to Seth.
> 
> water coming directly out of the hot water heater is...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................hot



I fixed it for you !!!
Normally, that is true.  Hope you didn't burned too badly though.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Self! (Sep 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> note to self.
> 
> water coming directly out of the hot water heater is...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................hot





He said he figured you as an idgit, now you proved it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

What's gwine on!!! 

Welp...got a new TV for downstairs, and brought the one from down there up into the bonus room, here where I sit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2011)

inventory, evaluations, over hauling program, self evaluations( yeah, i think its stupid ,too)  and waiting on Bubbette to start supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> inventory, evaluations, over hauling program, self evaluations( yeah, i think its stupid ,too)  and waiting on Bubbette to start supper.



self evaluations


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> note to self.
> 
> water coming directly out of the hot water heater is...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................hot



Only seth would have to learn this the hard way


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2011)

Monday is in the rear view.  Tuesday is upon us.  /This might help


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

If i start with teh coffee now ill never sleep.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 13, 2011)

slip said:


> If i start with teh coffee now ill never sleep.



Why wait...you're up still, may as well go for it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Bring on the coffee.

Boneboy and Slip, Good Night or Good Morning to both of you.  

Happy Tuesday to the world this morning.  I hope that everyone has a good day.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

morning folks.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it is off to fix b'fast and get ready for the salt mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

We need a dragging hiney smiley..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a dragging hiney smiley..



I am sure someone can find one....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Mornin' folks. How yall is today?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin' folks. How yall is today?



Morning Matt....it will be a lot better tomorrow at 1pm!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Matt....it will be a lot better tomorrow at 1pm!



You're off pager duty fer a while, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2011)

man my sons late ball games and that 4:15 alarm clock just aint working fer me... mornin folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You're off pager duty fer a while, huh?



I get 2 whole days off the dang thing....Day #15 and 16 since June 20 2010....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone find that smiley yet?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone find that smiley yet?



I can't look from here


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone find that smiley yet?



 this is as close as it gets.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone find that smiley yet?



How's this???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I get 2 whole days off the dang thing....Day #15 and 16 since June 20 2010....



What i want to know is where are you burying all those 55 gallon drums that you are fillin up with all that cash????


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What i want to know is where are you burying all those 55 gallon drums that you are fillin up with all that cash????



It all goes to pay the wife's medical bills ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

New record    I read all of last nights posts (after 5) in 4.2 seconds


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It all goes to pay the wife's medical bills ....



Awww man, dang. Dont i feel like a dummy now. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It all goes to pay the wife's medical bills ....


Sorry to hear that


BBQBOSS said:


> Awww man, dang. Dont i feel like a dummy now. Sorry to hear that.



 you big dummy


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awww man, dang. Dont i feel like a dummy now. Sorry to hear that.



It's not like you live next to me Matt...No big deal...As she gets better I'll let you see the map, so long as you use it to make some more BBQ!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> you big dummy



He is a friend of mine and he ain't no big dummy ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> He is a friend of mine and he ain't no big dummy ....



I'm sure boss knows i was pokin fun , i assure you


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday is in the rear view.  Tuesday is upon us.  /This might help


 Hey Now, even this is early for you!!



slip said:


> If i start with teh coffee now ill never sleep.


 I swaunee, you & your sleeping/awake habits...........  


boneboy96 said:


> Why wait...you're up still, may as well go for it.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Tuesday to the world this morning.  I hope that everyone has a good day.





jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need a dragging hiney smiley..


Yes we do!


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin' folks. How yall is today?


see above.............


blood on the ground said:


> man my sons late ball games and that 4:15 alarm clock just aint working fer me... mornin folks.


 ain't no way...........


mudracing101 said:


> New record    I read all of last nights posts (after 5) in 4.2 seconds


 idjit...........


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure boss knows i was pokin fun , i assure you



I know and I was poking fun at you....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> He is a friend of mine and he ain't no big dummy ....





mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure boss knows i was pokin fun , i assure you





jmfauver said:


> I know and I was poking fun at you....




 Boys, boys, boys, there is enough of Matty to go around, no fear!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Now, even this is early for you!!
> 
> 
> I swaunee, you & your sleeping/awake habits...........
> ...


morning 


jmfauver said:


> I know and I was poking fun at you....



 i just wanted to make sure for i called you the big dummy  i dont know just how big a boy you are


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yes we do!




OK, hiney ain't draggin no mo'. Funny how a brisk walk will get the blood pumpin..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, hiney ain't draggin no mo'. Funny how a brisk walk will get the blood pumpin..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> you big dummy



Personal Attack!! 

Hey Nicodemus- i need to borrow a nice piece of shiny, sharp, black obsidian please. 


jmfauver said:


> It's not like you live next to me Matt...No big deal...As she gets better I'll let you see the map, so long as you use it to make some more BBQ!!!







jmfauver said:


> He is a friend of mine and he ain't no big dummy ....







mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure boss knows i was pokin fun , i assure you



Yeah, um.... Sure, i knew you was just kiddin. 

Hey Nicodemus- i really need that sharp rock. 



Keebs said:


> Boys, boys, boys, there is enough of Matty to go around, no fear!



There sure is, baby! How you doin' this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning
> i dont know just how big a boy you are


 why ya think I call him "Tiny"??? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, hiney ain't draggin no mo'. Funny how a brisk walk will get the blood pumpin..


 Good deal, now swing by here & work this pain outta my shoulder.......... I must twisted wrong when I went to throw scraps to the chickens! OOOWWWWCCCHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There sure is, baby! How you doin' this morning?


 hurtin, will you come rubb it?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Now, even this is early for you!!
> 
> 
> I swaunee, you & your sleeping/awake habits...........
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> morning
> 
> Morning Keebs...
> 
> ...



Well Keebs calls me Tiny....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why ya think I call him "Tiny"???
> 
> Good deal, now swing by here & work this pain outta my shoulder.......... I must twisted wrong when I went to throw scraps to the chickens! OOOWWWWCCCHHHH!!!!!



Should I post the picture again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good deal, now swing by here & work this pain outta my shoulder.......... I must twisted wrong when I went to throw scraps to the chickens! OOOWWWWCCCHHHH!!!!!



What'd you do, try to throw em' a slider instead of a knuckle scrap??


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do, try to throw em' a slider instead of a knuckle scrap??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why ya think I call him "Tiny"





jmfauver said:


> Well Keebs calls me Tiny....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hurtin, will you come rubb it?



Sweet baby jesus!!!! 

Yes, i will.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do, try to throw em' a slider instead of a knuckle scrap??


 no, just trying to sling it out of the boiler without getting it on my work clothes!


jmfauver said:


>


 I'm in pain & you're laffing............gggrrrrr.......... you know us short folks has our ways, remember????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!!!
> 
> Yes, i will.


 you been waiting how long for THAT invite?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you know us short folks has our ways, remember????


YES!!!! Yes you do!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YES!!!! Yes you do!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no, just trying to sling it out of the boiler without getting it on my work clothes!
> 
> I'm in pain & you're laffing............gggrrrrr.......... you know us short folks has our ways, remember????



I would never laugh at you being in pain...I was laughing at how he thought you threw out your shoulder...Besides I know that you know people and I  is scared of some of them WOW's!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Speaking of rubbin... I see quackdaddy lurkin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I would never laugh at you being in pain...I was laughing at how he thought you threw out your shoulder...Besides I know that you know people and I  is scared of some of them WOW's!


I only know of one throw..................... hard.................... center field is a long way from homeplate.......  it's da WOW's you'd best be aware of for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Speaking of rubbin... I see quackdaddy lurkin.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it's da WOW's you'd best be aware of for sure!



IS,,, IS ,,, IS scared of da WOW's....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> IS,,, IS ,,, IS scared of da WOW's....


 You done been skillit whooped one time too many, huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You done been skillit whooped one time too many, huh?



It ain't the skillets I worry about with you wow's it's the sharp pointy objects


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It ain't the skillets I worry about with you wow's it's the sharp pointy objects


You know you ain't got nuttin to worry 'bout anyway!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya'll done posted more in thirty minutes than in two weeks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll done posted more in thirty minutes than in two weeks


 we're on a roll! 
ok, back to work..............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet baby jesus!!!!
> 
> Yes, i will.


 You're down right magical, bossman!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know you ain't got nuttin to worry 'bout anyway!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeey Quackster!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Wheres my sugar plum babe at????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres my sugar plum babe at????



I'm lurking...been REALLY busy the past few days  But i try to peek in as often as I can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Doggonitt.....I missed all of this interesting drivelin' 

Oh well.....it helped sooth my brain cell after finally completing my taxes for 2010  

How y'all is...good mornin to everyone!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres my sugar plum babe at????





Sugar Plum said:


> I'm lurking...been REALLY busy the past few days  But i try to peek in as often as I can!


 He KNEW you were there!!!!!!!!
Hey SugarPlum, how's it going?


Jeff C. said:


> Doggonitt.....I missed all of this interesting drivelin'
> 
> Oh well.....it helped sooth my brain cell after finally completing my taxes for 2010
> 
> How y'all is...good mornin to everyone!!


 Helllo dere!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

~looking both ways~













~peeking around the corner~













WHAT'S FOR LUNCH???????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~looking both ways~
> ~peeking around the corner~
> WHAT'S FOR LUNCH???????????


Just polished off two BBQ sammiches from a pork loin I cooked in the crock pot the other night... Now I've gotta go walk again this afternoon to burn them off...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just polished off two BBQ sammiches from a pork loin I cooked in the crock pot the other night... Now I've gotta go walk again this afternoon to burn them off...


 well, if you hada shared ONE with me, you wouldn't have to walk as much................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Mmm cracker barrel....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmm cracker barrel....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He KNEW you were there!!!!!!!!
> Hey SugarPlum, how's it going?
> 
> Helllo dere!



He's a man...we need to give him some slack, it ain't his fault...

I'm doing ok. Have to take Rex to get his hearing checked again. His right ear didn't pass last time.

Idjits called me yesterday to tell me he needs to come sleepy cause they have to test him while he's out. Um, he's a month old...I sure as heck can't keep him awake all day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Helllo dere!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wheres my sugar plum babe at????



Here I is big fella. 

OHHH... you were talkin bout somebody else.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's a man...we need to give him some slack, it ain't his fault...
> 
> I'm doing ok. Have to take Rex to get his hearing checked again. His right ear didn't pass last time.
> 
> Idjits called me yesterday to tell me he needs to come sleepy cause they have to test him while he's out. Um, he's a month old...I sure as heck can't keep him awake all day...


He isn't even old enough to have a "sort of" routine yet!  Those folks are crazy............ 



Jeff C. said:


>


Hhhhmmmm................... incoming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Here I is big fella.
> 
> OHHH... you were talkin bout somebody else.


 I'm sure he'd talk to you that way too............... 
How's the job hunting going, darlin'?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He isn't even old enough to have a "sort of" routine yet!  Those folks are crazy............
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmmm................... incoming!!!!!!!!!



No tyme like the precent thar Keebs. Haaaaa. See ya anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> No tyme like the precent thar Keebs. Haaaaa. See ya anyway.


 dang slow computer or either web server!
HEY CRAIG!!!!!!!!!!! How ya been???????


----------



## david w. (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey my extended family...Bye family.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey my extended family...Bye family.


 whats the rush?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure he'd talk to you that way too...............
> How's the job hunting going, darlin'?



I'm either over qualified or under qualified...but never just right. Too much competition out there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm either over qualified or under qualified...but never just right. Too much competition out there.


I honestly don't get the "over qualified" as long as someone can DO the dang job!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm either over qualified or under qualified...but never just right. Too much competition out there.





Keebs said:


> I honestly don't get the "over qualified" as long as someone can DO the dang job!



They figure an "over qualified" individual is still lookin'/temporary until somethin better comes along.

Hope you find something soon, Sterlo! It's tough out there right now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks folks...I know something will come along but it is mighty tough out there right now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> They figure an "over qualified" individual is still lookin'/temporary until somethin better comes along.
> 
> Hope you find something soon, Sterlo! It's tough out there right now.


It still don't make sense to me, at least give folks that honestly want/need to work a chance, who knows, they may "fall in love" with the job & be your best employee!



Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks folks...I know something will come along but it is mighty tough out there right now.


 It will, got ya in my 's Neil!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

chili's today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> chili today


 not cool enough weather for that yet...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya'll go to the duck forum and ask if there is any where we can go and kill some good ducks. Location is a must.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the duck forum and ask if there is any where we can go and kill some good ducks. Location is a must.


 I just left from over there, over heard Quack talking up a deal, I swaunee that man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just left from over there, over heard Quack talking up a deal, I swaunee that man!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you were there too, weren't ya? 


Kendallbearden said:


> Hi everyone.


 Hi sleepyhead!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE!!!!!!!!!! Quit that!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi sleepyhead!



I ain't sleepy anymore


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I ain't sleepy anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the duck forum and ask if there is any where we can go and kill some good ducks. Location is a must.



Idjits... 



Kendallbearden said:


> Hi everyone.



Wassup KB!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup KB!!



Been working on a gun rack (with deer feet) most of the afternoon. Just now getting around to getting on here. Gotta catch up on my wading


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I ain't sleepy anymore



Well tell me what you did to get awake then.  Because I need to get wide awake and do some work for a change.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well tell me what you did to get awake then.  Because I need to get wide awake and do some work for a change.



Sleep 

That's the key. Sleeping makes you not be sleepy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Sleep
> 
> That's the key. Sleeping makes you not be sleepy.



Well I got at least 4 1/2 hours of sleep last night.  That's about normal for me but I have been sleepy all day today.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Been working on a gun rack (with deer feet) most of the afternoon. Just now getting around to getting on here. Gotta catch up on my wading



 My Grandfather had one of those in his bedroom for years....I wish I had it now.



Les Miles said:


> Hello idjits



I'm innocent....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all that just decided to join us, its almost 5, Keebs you got the car runnin?????????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello all that just decided to join us, its almost 5, Keebs you got the car runnin?????????


 Been sitting here with the A/C cranked up waiting on you!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello all that just decided to join us, its almost 5, Keebs you got the car runnin?????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Been sitting here with the A/C cranked up waiting on you!


My bad , i was runnin my mouth, lets go


threeleggedpigmy said:


>



see ya pigmy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My bad , i was runnin my mouth, lets go
> 
> 
> see ya pigmy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


What you dancin around about??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My bad , i was runnin my mouth, lets go
> 
> 
> see ya pigmy


Tomorrow 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you dancin around about??


salt mine is closing for the day


Jeff C. said:


>



Hello brother Jeff


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2011)

See y'all in the next thread. I am outta here for the night. 

And that's all I'm gonna say....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2011)

Long day and it isn't over yet.   Ask me if I love my job.


----------



## Self! (Sep 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long day and it isn't over yet.   Ask me if I love my job.



I here at 6:00 this morning and don't leave til 9:00 tomorrow morning. Wanna trade?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

I wonder if this one will make it through the night


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Think


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

It will


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Make


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

It much


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

Longer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2011)

:d :d


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

Bunch of winder lickin slackers. Did I just write that?  Been readin MC to much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont





BBQBOSS said:


> Think





BBQBOSS said:


> It will





BBQBOSS said:


> Make





BBQBOSS said:


> It much





BBQBOSS said:


> Longer





BBQBOSS said:


> :d :d




 

Was happenin duuude??? 



Laneybird said:


> Bunch of winder lickin slackers. Did I just write that?  Been readin MC to much.



I don't do winders


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2011)

I swear i'm not ignoring the creek wading thread, its just a busy week and this page refresh slowdown is just driving me nuts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear i'm not ignoring the creek wading thread, its just a busy week and this page refresh slowdown is just driving me nuts!



10-4...was just wonderin about you. Mine was so slow, I rebooted and unplugged my modem to refresh it. It helped somewhat.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

Gotta say, the refresh is mind consuming.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Was happenin duuude???
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do winders




Then you must be one of the original idjits.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Gotta say, the refresh is mind consuming.



  

I just listen to some good music until it refreshes


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess it's going to take a great sond and video, to make a great Drivler/Wader thread. Who's up for it?   Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Then you must be one of the original idjits.....



Nope....latecomer, I had to walk...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah ...I got it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2011)

New one, creek is runnin...


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope yall got the new one up .


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah ...I got it!!



Very good!   Somebody put this one to rest. I'm headed up stream.


----------

